# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Ποιες  οι προσδοκίες των αθλητών και θεατών από τους αγώνες;

## LION

Aνοίγω αυτό το θέμα,προκειμένου να διατυπωθούν απόψεις από αθλητές,ενεργούς ή μη,αθλητές που συμμετέχουν ή θα θελήσουν να συμμετάσχουν σε αγώνες bodybuilding και fitness.
Επίσης είναι ωφέλιμη και η γνώμη των θεατών και φίλων του αθλήματος.
  Κάθε γνώμη και άποψη είναι σεβαστή και θα ληφθεί σοβαρά υπόψιν,ώστε να τεθεί σε πιο αρμόδιους απο εμένα και να βοηθηθεί το άθλημά μας και ειδικότερα οι αθλητές,εφόσον αυτό είναι εφικτό να πραγματοποιηθεί.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

1.RESPECT
2.FAIR JUGEMENT
3.RECOMPENCE 
4.CLEAR PROGRAMME OF THE CONTEST
5.PLACE[BACK STAGE,SEATS]
6.EQUIPEMENT

START WITH THE ABOVE FIRST AND YOU SEE THE DIFFERENCE.
ALL THE BEST

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Κατ'αρχάς σε χαιρετώ Χρήστο και ελπίζω να είσαι καλά! :02. Welcome: Χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα κι από κοντά τον Νοέμβριο στο κύπελλο της IFBB.
Θα ήθελα να τονίσω κι εγώ την τεράστια σημασία που έχει η σωστή διοργάνωση των αγώνων,έτσι ώστε να ευχαριστηθούν το αθλητικό γεγονός,ταυτόχρονα διαγωνιζόμενοι και θεατές!

Θα ήθελα,από την πλευρά μου,να σταθώ σε ένα σημείο προς το παρόν.
Στη σωστή και έγκαιρη ενημέρωση των αθλητών για την πορεία που θα εξελιχθεί ο αγώνας,δηλαδή με ποιά ακριβώς σειρά θα βγούνε οι κατηγορίες στη σκηνή,πότε θα γίνουν τα guest posings από τους καλεσμένους αθλητές,τα διάφορα event που λαμβάνουν χώρα στο πρόγραμμα,όπως διάφορα χορευτικά από dance groups κλπ.
Με λίγα λόγια μιά σωστή ενημέρωση,με ο,τι αυτός ο όρος περιλαμβάνει!

Θεωρώ ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι απαραίτητο,κυρίως για τους αθλητές,έτσι ώστε να κάνουν ένα σωστό πλάνο και κατανομή του χρόνου προετοιμασίας,πότε δηλαδή θα αρχίσουν να βάφονται,να κάνουν ζέσταμα,πρόβα στο ποζάρισμά τους κλπ.Όλοι γνωρίζουμε πόσο άγχος έχει ένας αθλητής εκείνες τις τελευταίες στιγμές πρίν τη σκηνή,καθώς και την τεράστια σημασία που έχουν αυτές οι στιγμές για την τέλεια εμφάνιση ενός αθλητή πάνω στη σκηνή,ώστε να πιάσει το 100% της παρουσίασης!!!

Τέλος,πιστεύω ότι το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB που έγινε πέρυσι τον Μάιο στην Θεσ/κη,ήταν ο πιό σωστά οργανωμένος αγώνας,από όλες τις απόψεις!Τεράστια αποδυτήρια,σχεδόν τέλεια οργάνωση και κατανομή του χρόνου,πολύ ωραία σκηνή...Με ελάχιστες βελτιώσεις δεν θα έχουμε τίποτα να ζηλέψουμε από αγώνες του εξωτερικού!Ειδικά φέτος,αναμένεται να γίνει πανικός(με την καλή έννοια)!Πιστεύω ότι θα αποτελέσει παράδειγμα προς μίμηση το φετινό Σαββατοκύριακο στις 4-5 Ιουνίου στη Θεσ/κη!

----------


## LION

Χαιρετώ και το Διονύση και το Μένιο.
Θάθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω από την αρχή ότι το τόπικ το ξεκίνησα προσωπικά ο ίδιος,χωρίς να έχει καμμία σχέση με τον ήδη προγραμματισμένο αγώνα.
Με ενδιαφέρει να κατανοήσω καλύτερα κι εγώ και όσοι ενδιαφέρονται, προβλήματα και επιθυμίες αθλητών και θεατών,ώστε αν μπορέσω να φανώ χρήσιμος να το κάνω.
Οτι θα είναι συγκεντρωμένες κάπου πολλές απόψεις,είναι κάτι θετικό για όλους και αυτό που μπορώ να υποσχεθώ απο την πλευρά μου,είναι ότι θα τα διαβιβάσω προς ενημέρωση.
Δεν πρόκειται κι ούτε θέλω να έρθω σε ευθεία αντιπαράθεση με κανένα αθλητή,επειδή αποβλέπω στην ενότητα κι όχι στη διχόνοια.

----------


## savage

χρηστο καλησπερα πολυ καλο το thread που ανοιξες.

οσον αφορα τις δικες μου προσδοκιες απο τους αγωνες θα ηθελα να υπαρξει εστω μια κατηγορια με αντι-ντοπινγκ κοντρολ κτλ,που να δινει και προκριση σε αγωνες natural του εξωτερικου.νομιζω οτι η ΙFBΒ εχει τετοιο παρακλαδι αν δεν κανω λαθος και καλο θα ηταν να ειχαμε και στην Ελλαδα κατι τετοιο.

----------


## beefmeup

εγω σαν θεατης θα ηθελα περισοτερες συμμετοχες απο αθλητες για να ανεβαινει κ το επιπεδο του αγωνα..

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> εγω σαν θεατης θα ηθελα περισοτερες συμμετοχες απο αθλητες για να ανεβαινει κ το επιπεδο του αγωνα..


Τοσο απλο οπως ανεφερε ο beef.  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι προσδοκίες είναι απλές και λόγικές πιστεύω 
οι θεατές θέλουν να δούν σε γενικές γραμμες θέαμα, γιατι αυτό είναι το ββ , μια γιορτή των μυών , με μουσική, ρυθμό και μυώδης αθλητες και αθλήτριες 
το άλλο που ενισχύει όλα αυτα που θέλουν να δούν είναι υψηλό  επίπεδο και πολλούς αθλητές στην σκηνή.

το άλλο που χρειάζετε για να είναι ευχαριστημένος ο θεατής είναι ο σωστός και αξιοπρεπείς χώρος διοργάνωσης , χωρίς αυτο πάντα να σημαίνει και πολυ ακριβές αίθουσες διοργάνωσης 

επίσης η τήρηση του προγράμματος , δηλαδή να μην υπάρχουν καθηστερήσεις , η να είναι σε λογικα επίπεδα ώστε να μην κουράζει τον θεατή και η συνεχής ροή του αγώνα , χωρίς απρόοπτα.

οι αθλητές εκείνο που προσδοκούν είναι η σωστή αντιμετώπιση απο τούς διοργανωτές , ο σωστός χώρος διεξαγωγής , που συνεπάγετε σωστοί χώροι αποδυτηρίων , με ότι χρειάζετε ενας αθλητής για να ετοιμαστεί για την σκηνή  και η δίκαιη αντιμετώπηση και κρίση ώστε να μην νοιώθει αδικημένος .


υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι γιαλαντζή αθλητές που για να έχει επιτυχία ένας αγώνας πρέπει να έχουν βγεί πρώτοι και για να γίνει αυτό προτιμούν να μην ξεπερνάν τους 2 ανα κατηγορία και χαμηλό επίπεδο , σα να λέμε στούς τυφλούς οι μονόφθαλμοι ,αυτα βέβαια τα κάνουν μεμονωμένα άτομα χωρίς αθλητική παιδεία 

επίσης καλό για τούς αθλητές είναι να ενημερώνονται έγκαιρα για το καλενταρι της ομοσπονδίας που τούς ενδιαφέρει ώστε να κάνουν τον σωστό προγραμματισμό τους για την συμμετοχή στον εκάστοτε αγώνα .

για την ενημέρωση των αθλητών σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς της εκάστοτε ομοσπονδίας υπεύθυνοι είναι οι ίδιοι η αυτοί που το'ύς προετοιμάζουν , ώστε να ρωτάν τους αρμοδίους η να ενημερώνονται απο τα επίσημα σάιτ των ομοσπονδιών 

αλλα όπως οι αθλητες έχουν σωστές απαιτήσεις απο διοργανωτές και παράγοντες έτσι πρέπει να έχουν και υποχρεώσεις με βασικό την σωστή και αθλητική συμπεριφορα τους και να μην παρουσιάζονται φαινόμενα να πετάν τα μετάλια , η να κατεβαίνουν χωρίς σωστη εμφάνηση , η χρώμα , κακή σκηνική παρουσία , που σ αυτο ευθύνη έχουν και αυτοί που τους προετοιμάζουν .

όλα αυτα για την καλύτερη προβολή του αθλήματος , για να γίνει πιο δελεαστικό και να κερδίσει περισσότερους φιλάθλους , αλλα και σαν συνέπεια και χορηγούς , που με αυτούς θα έχουμε ακόμη πιο εντυπωσιακές διοργανώσεις

----------


## LION

> όλα αυτα για την καλύτερη προβολή του αθλήματος , για να γίνει πιο δελεαστικό και να κερδίσει περισσότερους φιλάθλους , αλλα και σαν συνέπεια και *χορηγούς* , που με αυτούς θα έχουμε ακόμη πιο εντυπωσιακές διοργανώσεις



Κρατάω τα τελευταία λόγια σου Ηλία,για να απαντήσω και στο Νίκο(savage) και στο Διονύση(beefmeup).

Σχετικά μ'αυτό που γράφει ο Διονύσης,που θεωρώ ότι είναι το καίριο και βασικότερο πρόβλημα.
Η μικρή συμμετοχή αθλητών,έχει ως αποτέλεσμα και την μικρότερη προσέλευση του φίλαθλου κόσμου.Το λιγότερο κοινό,επηρεάζει αρνητικά τις εταιρείες να γίνουν χορηγοί σε κάποιον αγώνα , να είναι σπόνσορες στους αθλητές που "πιστεύουν" και να παρέχουν  τα απαραίτητα.
(Οι εξαιρέσεις, προσπαθούν τα μέγιστα των οικονομικών δυνατοτήτων τους!)  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 


Νίκο,αν επιτευχθεί ο στόχος της αύξησης  συμμετοχής των αθλητών,τότε πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν.
Οι κατηγορίες είναι ελλιπείς και διαμορφώνονται αναγκαστικά ανάλογα.
Θα υπάρχουν νικητές ύστερα από "σκληρό" συναγωνισμό και με αποτέλεσμα την καλύτερη αντιπροσώπευση για αγώνες του εξωτερικού.
Υπάρχουν πολλοί που θα μπορούσαν να λάβουν μέρος, μέσα στα γυμναστήρια!

Οσο για το αντιντόπινγκ κοντρόλ είναι αρμοδιότητα του κράτους.
Πρέπει να είμαστε υπεύθυνοι απέναντι σ'αυτά που επιβάλλουν οι αθλητικοί κανονισμοί. 
 (Καλύτερα να μην αναλυθεί για άλλη μια φορά!)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Κρατάω τα τελευταία λόγια σου Ηλία,για να απαντήσω και στο Νίκο(savage) και στο Διονύση(beefmeup).
> 
> Σχετικά μ'αυτό που γράφει ο Διονύσης,που θεωρώ ότι είναι το καίριο και βασικότερο πρόβλημα.
> Η μικρή συμμετοχή αθλητών,έχει ως αποτέλεσμα και την μικρότερη προσέλευση του φίλαθλου κόσμου.Το λιγότερο κοινό,επηρεάζει αρνητικά τις εταιρείες να γίνουν χορηγοί σε κάποιον αγώνα , να είναι σπόνσορες στους αθλητές που "πιστεύουν" και να παρέχουν  τα απαραίτητα.
> (Οι εξαιρέσεις, προσπαθούν τα μέγιστα των οικονομικών δυνατοτήτων τους!) 
> 
> 
> Νίκο,αν επιτευχθεί ο στόχος της αύξησης  συμμετοχής των αθλητών,τότε πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν.
> Οι κατηγορίες είναι ελλιπείς και διαμορφώνονται αναγκαστικά ανάλογα.
> ...


έτσι είναι χρήστο όλα είναι αλληλένδετα , όταν  υπάρχει κίνητρο και δέλεαρ για τούς αθλητες παρα τους δύσκολους καιρούς που διανύουμε θα υπάρχουν αθλητες που θα πλαισιώνουν τις διοργανώσεις αν όχι σε υψηλο επίπεδο ββ σε επίπεδο κατηγοριών φίτνες , κάτι που δούλεψε μετα τις κατηγορίες φίτνες που δημιουργήθηκαν , αλλα ποτε το φίτνες δεν θα φτάσει σε σημείο να εντυπωσιάζει όσο το χαρτ κορ ββ .

οι αγώνες είναι όπως μια θεατρική παράσταση που οι αθλητές έχουν τον ρόλο των ηθοποιών και όπως όταν  παίζουν καλοί ηθοποιοι υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη προσέλευση έτσι και οι καλοί αθλητες θα δελεάσουν το κοινό .

ενα σοβαρό πρόβλημα όμως είναι το θέμα της προβολής που και αυτό παίζει τον ρόλο του , το ββ δεν έχει την προβολή που θα έπρεπε ,απο τα μέσα ευρείας προβολής , ίσως γιατι δεν έχει πείσει ακόμη , παρ όλα αυτα όμως τα πράγματα είναι πλέον καλύτερα σε σχέση με παλιότερα γιατι υπάρχει και το νετ πράγμα που παλιά δεν υπήρχε και σαιτ όπως το δικό μας που ο καθένας ενημερώνετε , ακόμη και ενας που μπορεί να είναι άσχετος με το ββ και απλα θέλει να μάθει κάτι ώστε να βελτιώσει την εικόνα και υγεία του μπαίνοντας σε τέτοιο σαιτ θα μάθει και κάτι για το ββ σαν άθλημα 

αλλα το θέμα δεν είναι απλα να σε προβάλουν η να προβληθούν οι αθλητες αλλα να παρουσιάζουν και την σωστη εικόνα πρός τα έξω για να μην γίνει μια αρνητική διαφήμηση .δηλαδή να υπάρχουν και αθλητες πρότυπα με γνώσεις και παιδεία ώστε να αποτελούν και πρότυπα με την στάση τους γενικότερα 

παλιότερα όταν σε κάποιες διοργανώσεις λέγαν δεν έχουμε την απαιτούμενη προβολή απο τηλεόραση , εγω έλεγα καλύτερα , γιατι ακόμη δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι για τέτοια προβολή γιατι η προβολή πολλες φορές μπορεί να έχει και αρνητικές συνέπειες , αν δεν πληρούνται προυποθέσεις . τι να δείχναν δηλαδή σε κάποιους αγώνες που μέχρι και ξύλο έπεφτε η έστω μερικές ψηλές ,η πετούσαν αθλητες τα μετάλια , η γκρίνιαζαν για τα αποτελέσματα , θα πεί κανείς πολλες φορές νοιώθουν αδικία , αλλα το να αντιδράς περίεργα δεν διεκδηκείς τίποτε και χαλάς και την εικόνα σου 
θέλω να πιστεύω πως τα πράγματα κινούνται σε καλύτερο δρόμο και ίσως αν τα άτομα που έχουν δυνατότητα λόγω θέσης ,(αθλητές , παράγοντες , χορηγοί)  πέρα απο το προσωπικό συμφέρον , δούν και το σύνολο να έχουμε κάποιες ελπίδες , όχι πως είναι κατι εύκολο βέβαια , στα λόγια κάνουμε ανώγια και κατώγια , οι πράξεις όμως είναι αυτες που μας χαρακτηρίζουν και η ουσία , απο λόγια και υποσχέσεις έχουμε μπουχτίσει

ευτυχώς κάποιοι ακούν και πιάνουν τον σφυγμό και γι αυτο τελευταία έχουμε αγώνες και με επίπεδο και ποσότητα αθλητών και κάποιοι αγώνες αποτελούν σημείο αναφοράς  απο θέμα συμμετοχών και οργάνωσης

----------


## LION

TRIANTAFYLLOU




> όταν υπάρχει κίνητρο και δέλεαρ για τούς αθλητες παρα τους δύσκολους καιρούς που διανύουμε θα υπάρχουν αθλητες που θα πλαισιώνουν τις διοργανώσεις αν όχι σε υψηλο επίπεδο ββ σε επίπεδο κατηγοριών φίτνες , κάτι που δούλεψε μετα τις κατηγορίες φίτνες που δημιουργήθηκαν , αλλα ποτε το φίτνες δεν θα φτάσει σε σημείο να εντυπωσιάζει όσο το χαρτ κορ ββ .


Σε όλα τα σπορ υπάρχουν οι μέτριοι,οι καλοί και οι πρωταθλητές!
Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μην λαβαίνουν μέρος,όσοι μπορούν να αγωνιστούν αξιοπρεπώς.Ο κάθε αθλητής θα έχει και το δικό του κοινό ή κάποιους που μπορεί γι αυτούς να είναι ο ιδανικός.Εξάλλου γι αυτό γίνονται οι αγώνες,για να διακριθούν οι καλύτεροι! :03. Thumb up: 
Ισως δεν είναι εντυπωσιακότερος,αλλά δεν παύει να είναι *αγώνας,*που μπορεί κάποιος απ'αυτές τις κατηγορίες να συνεχίσει και να φτάσει σε μεγάλο επίπεδο. 
Δεν λέμε να μην γίνονται αγώνες ΒΒ. Θα είναι σαν να γυρίζουμε δεκαετίες πίσω!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> TRIANTAFYLLOU
> 
> 
> 
> Σε όλα τα σπορ υπάρχουν οι μέτριοι,οι καλοί και οι πρωταθλητές!
> Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μην λαβαίνουν μέρος,όσοι μπορούν να αγωνιστούν αξιοπρεπώς.Ο κάθε αθλητής θα έχει και το δικό του κοινό ή κάποιους που μπορεί γι αυτούς να είναι ο ιδανικός.Εξάλλου γι αυτό γίνονται οι αγώνες,για να διακριθούν οι καλύτεροι!
> Ισως δεν είναι εντυπωσιακότερος,αλλά δεν παύει να είναι *αγώνας,*που μπορεί κάποιος απ'αυτές τις κατηγορίες να συνεχίσει και να φτάσει σε μεγάλο επίπεδο. 
> Δεν λέμε να μην γίνονται αγώνες ΒΒ. Θα είναι σαν να γυρίζουμε δεκαετίες πίσω!!!


παλια το ββ ήταν όπως το σημερινό φίτνες , απλα όσο εξελισόταν τα πράγματα και ξέφευγαν απο τα πλαίσια και για πολλους ήταν αποτρεπτικό οι κατηγορίες ββ , έγιναν οι κατηγορίες φίτνες και ξαναζεστάθηκε το ενδιαφέρον αθλητών για συμμετοχή .

όταν αναφέρομαι για επίπεδο , πάντα μιλάω με την πολύχρονη εμπειρία μου και αυτα που έχω βιώσει δεν αναφέρομαι σε τεράστιους η αθλητες για παγκόσμια και πανευρωπαικα αλλα σωστα προετοιμασμένους με καλή σκηνική παρουσία και χρώμα , 'όχι σαν μερικούς που βάφονται με φούμο και δημιουργούν αστεία εικόνα και διάφορα αλλα ευτράπελα , βέβαια έχω πεί δεν φταίνε μόνο οι ίδιοι , αλλα και οι συμβουλάτορες που έχουν .

δηλαδή οι μέτριοι η ακόμα και κάτω του μετρίου σωματικα το σώζουν με την σωστη παρουσια (χρωμα ποζάρισμα και γενικότερα στήσιμο στην σκηνή) 
πάντα σε ενα αγώνα τραβάει το ενδιαφέρον η κατάταξη και ποιός θα βγεί πρώτος , αλλα επειδη μετράει το θέαμα το ββ το χαρτκορ προσφέρει περισσότερο θέαμα , φανταστείτε τους επαγγελματίες να μην ήταν σε αυτα τα επίπεδα , επειδη ο κόσμος έχει συνηθήσει σε τέτοια επίπεδα θα ξενέρωνε πχ αν στο ολύμπια ήταν σε επίπεδο πανελληνιου 

στη μπάλα η σούπερ λίγκ και τα τοπικα πρωταθλήματα όλα είναι μπάλα ,με ίδιους κανόνες και ίδια μέτρα και σταθμα , αγώνας δηλαδή με ενδιαφέρον για τον νικητη , δεν θα πήγαιναν όμως να δούν αγώνες τοπικων πρωταθλημάτων  όπως της σούπερ λίγκ , άλλο επίπεδο το ένα κι άλλο το άλλο , μην τα μπερδεύουμε 
το φίτνες όμως μπορεί να εντυπωσιάσει με άλλο τρόπο με ωραία χορογραφία και σόου πιο γήινα και συμμετρικα σώματα , πράγμα που είναι δύσκολο να γίνει απο τεράστιους αθλητες 

και όπως και να το κάνουμε έτσι όπως εξελίχτηκαν τα πράματα το φίτνες είναι το πρώτο σκαλοπάτι για το ββ και όποιος έχει ταλέντο και μπορεί συνεχίζει στα πιο βαθεια 

εγω δηλαδή που κατέβαινα την δεκαετεία του 80 σε αγώνες με τα σημερινά δεδομένα φίτνες ήμουνα

----------


## LION

> παλια το ββ ήταν όπως το σημερινό φίτνες , απλα όσο εξελισόταν τα πράγματα και ξέφευγαν απο τα πλαίσια και για πολλους ήταν αποτρεπτικό οι κατηγορίες ββ , έγιναν οι κατηγορίες φίτνες και ξαναζεστάθηκε το ενδιαφέρον αθλητών για συμμετοχή .


 Δεν διαφωνούμε σε γενικές γραμμές!Για να το εκφράσω διαφορετικά όμως, έτσι και ισχύσουν κανονικά οι διαχωρισμοί των κατηγοριών στην Ελλάδα,οι περισσότεροι θα είναι για κατηγορίες classicBB,σχετικά με την IFBB και τους αγώνες στο εξωτερικό!
Επομένως δεν έχουμε την "πολυτέλεια" να μην ενθαρύνουμε τέτοιες συμμετοχές,οι οποίες θα βοηθήσουν κατά κάποιο τρόπο και τις "βαριές" κατηγορίες.Ετσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον.
Ηδη τα τελευταία χρόνια, οι ίδιοι και ίδιοι αθλητές(για να μη μιλήσω για αθλήτριες),συμμετέχουν και δεν αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά στην Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.
Μακάρι να εμφανιστούν νέα παιδιά και να υπερκαλύψουν *όλες* τις κατηγορίες κι ας γίνονται τριήμεροι αγώνες!!!

Κι επειδή Ηλία για σένα έχεις γράψει πολλές φορές,πόσα πολλά χρήματα εισπράττεις από το ενδιαφέρον σου γενικότερα και τη συμμετοχή σου ως κριτής σε αγώνες :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: ,στα ίδια επίπεδα κυμαίνεται και το δικό μου "κασέ"! :01. Wink: 
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και όλα τα προσωπικά μου έξοδα πληρωμένα από μένα κι ούτε θα επιθυμούσα,για να μπορώ να επιλέγω όπως νομίζω και θεωρώ σωστά,όταν μου αναθέτουν κάτι τέτοιο.
Αν κάνω λάθος,έχω ακέραια την ευθύνη, στο μέρος που μου αναλογεί.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Δεν διαφωνούμε σε γενικές γραμμές!Για να το εκφράσω διαφορετικά όμως, έτσι και ισχύσουν κανονικά οι διαχωρισμοί των κατηγοριών στην Ελλάδα,οι περισσότεροι θα είναι για κατηγορίες classicBB,σχετικά με την IFBB και τους αγώνες στο εξωτερικό!
> Επομένως δεν έχουμε την "πολυτέλεια" να μην ενθαρύνουμε τέτοιες συμμετοχές,οι οποίες θα βοηθήσουν κατά κάποιο τρόπο και τις "βαριές" κατηγορίες.Ετσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον.
> Ηδη τα τελευταία χρόνια, οι ίδιοι και ίδιοι αθλητές(για να μη μιλήσω για αθλήτριες),συμμετέχουν και δεν αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά στην Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.
> Μακάρι να εμφανιστούν νέα παιδιά και να υπερκαλύψουν *όλες* τις κατηγορίες κι ας γίνονται τριήμεροι αγώνες!!!
> 
> Κι επειδή Ηλία για σένα έχεις γράψει πολλές φορές,πόσα πολλά χρήματα εισπράττεις από το ενδιαφέρον σου γενικότερα και τη συμμετοχή σου ως κριτής σε αγώνες,στα ίδια επίπεδα κυμαίνεται και το δικό μου "κασέ"!
> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και όλα τα προσωπικά μου έξοδα πληρωμένα από μένα κι ούτε θα επιθυμούσα,για να μπορώ να επιλέγω όπως νομίζω και θεωρώ σωστά,όταν μου αναθέτουν κάτι τέτοιο.
> Αν κάνω λάθος,έχω ακέραια την ευθύνη, στο μέρος που μου αναλογεί.


αυτα μην τα λές ρε χρήστο για τις εισπράξεις μας μην μπεί κανένας εφοριακός στο φόρουμ και δεί πόσα μαύρα λεφτα βγάζουμε απο την ενασχόλησή μας με το ββ, μην μας ζηταν το πόθεν έσχες , να τελειώσουμε πρώτα τις πισίνες μας και να δώσουμε και την τελευταία δόση απο το κότερο μας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

> εγω σαν θεατης θα ηθελα περισοτερες συμμετοχες απο αθλητες για να ανεβαινει κ το επιπεδο του αγωνα..


 aυτο συμβαινει πιστευω επειδη ιδιαιτερα στην επαρχια δεν υπαρχουν προπονητες
αμα θελει να ασχοληθει σοβαρα καποιο παιδι δεν μπορει να το κανει μονος του ειδικα την 1η φορα 
οποτε αυτο ειναι το κυριως προβλημα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> aυτο συμβαινει πιστευω επειδη ιδιαιτερα στην επαρχια δεν υπαρχουν προπονητες
> αμα θελει να ασχοληθει σοβαρα καποιο παιδι δεν μπορει να το κανει μονος του ειδικα την 1η φορα 
> οποτε αυτο ειναι το κυριως προβλημα



ναι αλλα απο ανέκαθεν πολλοι απο τούς καλύτερους αθλητές απο την επαρχία ήταν , η καβάλα πχ είχε παράδοση στο ββ , εγω στο χωριό μου με τα τσιμέντα ξεκίνησα και κάτι άξονες έκανα προπόνηση και κατέβηκα σε αγώνες 

απλα άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι που μειώθηκε αισθητα ο αριθμός αυτών που ασχολούνται αγωνιστικα , ενω έχει αυξηθεί κατα πολύ ο αριθμός αυτων που ασχολούνται με το ββ , γιατι τωρα υπάρχουν ωραία γυμναστήρια με ανέσεις που προδιαθέτουν κάποιον να γυμναστεί , ενω παλια ούτε θέρμανση δεν είχαν και θυμάμε μας λέγαν δεν κάνει στο γυμναστήριο η ζέστη για να μην κρυώσουμε όταν βγούμε έξω μετα .

τωρα πλέον σε κάθε πόλη υπάρχουν γυμναστήρια και άνθρωποι που μπορούν να καθοδηγήσουν η αν είναι συνειδητοποιημένα άτομα αυτοι που τα έχουν, ενω δεν έχουν γνώσεις  και έχουν κάποιο καλό αθλητη που ενδιαφερετε να κατεβεί σε αγώνες θα ψαχτει και θα μάθει ώστε να βοηθήσει τον αθλητή του , εγω έχω παραδείγματα πολλα απο κομοτινή που είναι πόλη με χιλιάδες γυμναστες , με σχολή γκράφτς και παρ όλα αυτα έχω γυμναστες απο την γκράφτς που όταν θέλουν να ασχοληθούν αγωνιστικα έρχονται και ρωταν τις λεπτομέρειες γιατι τα βασικα τα ξέρουν και έχω πρόσφατα παραδείγματα .

άρα δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος 

και κατι ακόμη παλια με λιγότερους αθλούμενους υπήρχε ενας σεβαστος αριθμός αγωνιστικών και τωρα με πολλαπλάσιους ο αριθμός είναι λιγότερος και αν δεν ήταν το φίτνες θα ήταν ακόμη πιο λιγος.

σ αυτο φταίει η εικόνα του αθλήματος που έχει χαλάσει και συνδέετε με αας και τέτοια που είναι ευθύνη όλων μας , γιατι ενω υπάρχουν σε όλα τα αθλήματα εμάς χρεώνουν και μειώνουν την αξία , τον κόπο και θυσίες που απαιτούνται  για να φτάσει κάποιος σ αυτο το επίπεδο 

επίσης το επίπεδο έχει ξεφύγει σε σχέση με παλιότερα , μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις και κόστος και με την κρίση που υπάρχει όταν ό άλλος να το πω μεταφορικα δεν έχει ψωμί να φάει , το τυρί θα ζητάει?

στα άλλα αθλήματα τα ολυμπιακά πχ μπορεί να ασχοληθει κάποιος σκεπτόμενος και το μέλον του , δηλαδή να τα κάνει για βιοποριστικούς λόγους , στο δικό μας όμως όσο ταλέντο και να είναι δεν είναι εύκολο και έχουμε ατράνταχτα παραδείγματα δικών μας ταλέντων που αν δεν έχουν μια δουλεια για κινητήριο δύναμη δεν θα μπορούν να τα βγάλουν πέρα και θα είναι άνισο να συναγωνίζονται αθλητες με μεγαλύτερο μπάτζετ και δυνατότητα να συγκεντρώνονται μόνο στο ββ και όχι να σκεύτονται στην προπόνηση που έχουν να δώσουν δόσεις η πως θα τα βγάζουν πέρα

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Από την πλευρά μου θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμη,τα τελευταία χρόνια είδαμε να γίνονται κάποια Grand Prix με την συμμετοχή μόνο Ελλήνων αθλητών,τα οποία είχαν και χρηματικά έπαθλα!Πράγμα πολύ θετικό!Δεν θα αναφερθώ σε ποσά κλπ.,ο σκοπός που το γράφω αυτό είναι ότι τέτοιες κινήσεις αποτελούν κίνητρο για την συμμετοχή αθλητών στους εν λόγω αγώνες.Δείχνει μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια για βελτίωση του επιπέδου γενικά.Θυμάμαι παλιότερα που έδιναν δώρο στους 3 πρώτους ένα κουτί πρωτείνης(μερικές φορές και ένα σέικερ :01. Mr. Green:  )... :08. Turtle: 

Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά πρέπει και οι αθλητές να έχουν κάποιο σοβαρό κίνητρο(το χρηματικό έπαθλο κρίνεται απαραίτητο κατά τη γνώμη μου),μπορεί να είναι ο,τιδήποτε αξιόλογο,ένα ταξίδι 3-4 ημερών στο εξωτερικό σε μιά πόλη,με πληρωμένα έξοδα κλπ.,κάτι τελοσπάντων που να είναι δελεαστικό και να ικανοποιήσει τους αθλητές σε 2ο βαθμό,πέραν του αισθήματος της νίκης και της επιτυχίας!Επίσης,κάποια δωροεπιταγή για παραχώρηση δωρεάν συμπληρωμάτων για ένα χρονικό διάστημα από κάποιον αντιπρόσωπο-εισαγωγέα κάποιας εταιρίας με συμπλ. διατροφής κλπ.
Προτάσεις υπάρχουν και είμαι σίγουρος από πολλούς!

Πολλές φορές μας ρωτάνε γνωστοί-συγγενείς-φίλοι: "Καλά και τί κέρδος έχεις από αυτό που κάνεις,πέρα από την προσωπική ευχαρίστηση?Κερδίζεις κάτι από τους αγώνες?Τόση ταλαιπωρία για το τίποτα?" Εννοείται ότι για τους αθλητές τα πάντα είναι η ηθική και προσωπική ευχαρίστηση το κυριότερο κομμάτι,όπως και η αγάπη και η τρέλα για το ΒΒ,δεν τίθεται θέμα συζήτησης πάνω σ'αυτό,αλλά φανταστείτε κι εμάς τη στιγμή που απαντάμε: "Δεν έχει έπαθλο" πόσο άσχημα αισθανόμαστε!  :01. Sad: 

Βέβαια,απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για όλα τα παραπάνω είναι η ύπαρξη χορηγών!Οπότε όλα τα πράγματα είναι,όπως βλέπουμε,αλληλένδετα!

----------


## cardinal

> Από την πλευρά μου θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμη,τα τελευταία χρόνια είδαμε να γίνονται κάποια Grand Prix με την συμμετοχή μόνο Ελλήνων αθλητών,τα οποία είχαν και χρηματικά έπαθλα!Πράγμα πολύ θετικό!Δεν θα αναφερθώ σε ποσά κλπ.,ο σκοπός που το γράφω αυτό είναι ότι τέτοιες κινήσεις αποτελούν κίνητρο για την συμμετοχή αθλητών στους εν λόγω αγώνες.Δείχνει μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια για βελτίωση του επιπέδου γενικά.Θυμάμαι παλιότερα που έδιναν δώρο στους 3 πρώτους ένα κουτί πρωτείνης(μερικές φορές και ένα σέικερ )...
> 
> Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά πρέπει και οι αθλητές να έχουν κάποιο σοβαρό κίνητρο(το χρηματικό έπαθλο κρίνεται απαραίτητο κατά τη γνώμη μου),μπορεί να είναι ο,τιδήποτε αξιόλογο,ένα ταξίδι 3-4 ημερών στο εξωτερικό σε μιά πόλη,με πληρωμένα έξοδα κλπ.,κάτι τελοσπάντων που να είναι δελεαστικό και να ικανοποιήσει τους αθλητές σε 2ο βαθμό,πέραν του αισθήματος της νίκης και της επιτυχίας!Επίσης,κάποια δωροεπιταγή για παραχώρηση δωρεάν συμπληρωμάτων για ένα χρονικό διάστημα από κάποιον αντιπρόσωπο-εισαγωγέα κάποιας εταιρίας με συμπλ. διατροφής κλπ.
> Προτάσεις υπάρχουν και είμαι σίγουρος από πολλούς!
> 
> Πολλές φορές μας ρωτάνε γνωστοί-συγγενείς-φίλοι: "Καλά και τί κέρδος έχεις από αυτό που κάνεις,πέρα από την προσωπική ευχαρίστηση?Κερδίζεις κάτι από τους αγώνες?Τόση ταλαιπωρία για το τίποτα?" Εννοείται ότι για τους αθλητές τα πάντα είναι η ηθική και προσωπική ευχαρίστηση το κυριότερο κομμάτι,όπως και η αγάπη και η τρέλα για το ΒΒ,δεν τίθεται θέμα συζήτησης πάνω σ'αυτό,αλλά φανταστείτε κι εμάς τη στιγμή που απαντάμε: "Δεν έχει έπαθλο" πόσο άσχημα αισθανόμαστε! 
> 
> Βέβαια,απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για όλα τα παραπάνω είναι η ύπαρξη χορηγών!Οπότε όλα τα πράγματα είναι,όπως βλέπουμε,αλληλένδετα!


φιλε μενιο θα διαφωνησω εν μερη μαζι σου. ποιο το μεγαλητερο κερδος απο την ηθικη ικανοποιηση. το θεμα ειναι οτι καταφερες και εκανες αυτο που σου αρεσει και αγαπας σε αυτους τους δυσκολους καιρους. το θεμα δεν ειναι για εμενα αν θα παιξει καποιος σε ενα αγωνα η σε 100 το θεμα ειναι οτι προσπαθει και επιμενη. το αν θα βγεις πρωτος η τελευταιος παιζη ρολο βαιβαια αλλα θα πρεπει να εκτιμαμαι οτι αυτος που βγηκε πρωτος και αυτος που ηταν τελευταιος ειναι τοι και οι δυο προσπαθησαν. και οσο για το χορηγοι ας μην ξεχναμε οτι η ελλαδα μας ειναι κια μικρη χωρα και στο θεμα bodybuilding ακομα μπουσουλαει.. μακαρι να επερναν επαθλα χρηματικα η κατι αλλο ολοι για την προσπαθια που κατεβαλαν αλλα ολα ερχονται στον καιρο τους πιος ξερει τι μπορει να γινη καποτε

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> φιλε μενιο θα διαφωνησω εν μερη μαζι σου. ποιο το μεγαλητερο κερδος απο την ηθικη ικανοποιηση. το θεμα ειναι οτι καταφερες και εκανες αυτο που σου αρεσει και αγαπας σε αυτους τους δυσκολους καιρους. το θεμα δεν ειναι για εμενα αν θα παιξει καποιος σε ενα αγωνα η σε 100 το θεμα ειναι οτι προσπαθει και επιμενη. το αν θα βγεις πρωτος η τελευταιος παιζη ρολο βαιβαια αλλα θα πρεπει να εκτιμαμαι οτι αυτος που βγηκε πρωτος και αυτος που ηταν τελευταιος ειναι τοι και οι δυο προσπαθησαν. και οσο για το χορηγοι ας μην ξεχναμε οτι η ελλαδα μας ειναι κια μικρη χωρα και στο θεμα bodybuilding ακομα μπουσουλαει.. μακαρι να επερναν επαθλα χρηματικα η κατι αλλο ολοι για την προσπαθια που κατεβαλαν αλλα ολα ερχονται στον καιρο τους πιος ξερει τι μπορει να γινη καποτε



πολύ καλή η σκέψη σου μου άρεσε , εγω προσωπικα γι αυτο ξεκίνησα να αγωνίζομαι , χαιρόμουν τούς αγώνες και την στιγμή που ανέβαιανα στη σκηνή και επειδη απο μικρός ήθελα να ασχοληθω με κάποιο άθλημα κυρίως πολεμικη τέχνη και δεν υπήρχε τότε εκεί που ζούσα.
Αργότερα επειδη δεν είχα και ωράριο να ακολουθήσω κάποια συγκεκριμένη ώρα προπόνηση με βόλεψε το ββ και μου άρεσε και πορώθηκα με τον καιρό , γιατι το είχα κιόλας με βοηθούσε το σώμα μου .

τωρα το ββ μπορεί να προσφέρει και μια βοήθεια αν καταξιωθεί κάποιος και σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο ,ένα γυμναστήριο πχ ,  αλλα αν σκευτεί να το κάνει κάποιος για τα χρήματα που θα έπαιρνε απο κάποιους αγώνες , τότε έχω να πω πως δεν είναι καλό ντηλ , όχι μόνο το ββ εδω τόσα αθλήματα και ολυμπιακά δεν προσφέρουν τις ανέσεις που θα ήθελε ενας αθλητής .

γι αυτό όπως μου έλεγε και ο φίλος μου ο τσοπουρίδης , απο ένα σημείο και μετα η γίνε τέρας η κάτσε σπίτι σου , η γίνε δηλαδή επαγγελματίας η απλα να χαίρεσαι την στιγμή που αγωνίζεσαι και να εισπράτεις την ηθική ικανοποίηση .

εδω λέμε να φτιάξει η κατάσταση γενικότερα το ββ μήπως είναι μόνο 

μόνο αν ζεί κάποιος στην αμερική και εκεί να φτάσει σε υψηλό επίπεδο για να μπορεί να λέει το κάνει για βιοποριστικούς λόγους , αλλα εδω στην ελλάδα ακόμη και οι παλιοί ειδικότερα κανείς δεν το έκανε γι αυτο τον σκοπό αλλα απο αγάπη γι αυτο τον τρόπο ζωής , τωρα αν φτιάξουν τα πράματα και έρθει κάτι καλύτερο καλώς να έρθει , αλλα δεν είναι και αυτοσκοπός , με αυτο ασχολείτε όποιος το αγαπάει , είτε σε επίπεδο άθλησης , είτε για αγωνιστική εμπειρία

----------


## mantus3

Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά όλο ακούω για αυτή την περίτρανη αμερική με το επαγγελματικό bb. Και μου έχει δημιουργηθεί μια τεράστια απορία. Τόσοι κ τόσοι που έχουν περάσει τα οικονόμησαν; 
  Για να είμαστε ρεαλιστές, κατά ένα 90% όλοι με το που είχαν κάποιο θέμα ή σταμάτησαν ξεχάστηκαν με την μία.. οπότε μήπως αυτό τον μύθο να μην τον διαιωνίζουμε?

----------


## LION

Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε όλοι, ότι γίνεται τεράστια προσπάθεια να θεωρούνται οι αθλητές της σωματικής διάπλασης,ισότιμοι με τους αθλητές των άλλων αθλημάτων,με όλα τα δικαιώματα αλλά και τις υποχρεώσεις που συνεπάγεται αυτό.
 Για να φτάσει κάποιος αθλητής σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο,προυποθέτει πολλούς κόπους και θυσίες.Τα χρηματικά έπαθλα είναι "σταγόνα στον ωκεανό", στα έξοδα που απαιτούνται για να φτάσει ως εκεί.
 Αν είναι αυτοσκοπός να βγάλει χρήματα από το άθλημα που επέλεξε,τότε οι πιθανότητες να απογοητευτεί είναι μεγάλες.
 Κερδίζουν οικονομικές απολαβές αυτοί που ξεχωρίζουν και διακρίνονται,περισσότερο μέσω της προβολής τους και της διαφήμισης που θα προσφέρουν σε κάποιες εταιρείες και προιοντα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά όλο ακούω για αυτή την περίτρανη αμερική με το επαγγελματικό bb. Και μου έχει δημιουργηθεί μια τεράστια απορία. Τόσοι κ τόσοι που έχουν περάσει τα οικονόμησαν; 
>   Για να είμαστε ρεαλιστές, κατά ένα 90% όλοι με το που είχαν κάποιο θέμα ή σταμάτησαν ξεχάστηκαν με την μία.. οπότε μήπως αυτό τον μύθο να μην τον διαιωνίζουμε?



μικρό η μεγάλο ποσοστό στην αμερικη υπάρχει μέλλον ακόμη και αν ξεχαστούν όταν φύγουν απο τα φωτα της δημοσιότητας είναι φυσιολογικότατο , δεν μπορεί δηλαδή τον χανευ αν και 8 φορές μρ ολύμπια να τον ξέρουν όλοι τωρα οι παλιοτεροι ίσως να τον ξέρουν και να θυμούνται , αλλα όταν φεύγει κάποιος απο την επικαιρότητα τα φωτα σβήνουν 

παρ όλα αυτα όλοι με το ββ έχουν κάνει τις καβάντζες τους και εξαρτάτε απο το πόσο ο καθένας έχει εξαργυρώσει τον τίτλο του 

γιατι κακά τα ψέματα μην νομίσει κάποιος ότι τα μόνα χρήματα που μπορεί να πάρει ενας επαγγελματίας είναι τα λεφτα της θέσης σε ενα αγώνα αλλα είναι διαφημήσεις , κάποια επένδυση που μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας εκμεταλευόμενος το όνομα που έκανε απο το ββ 

και γι αυτο έχω πεί μπορεί κάποιος να μην είναι ολύμπια και να βγάζει περισσότερα απο ολύμπια αν έχει μυαλό επιχειρηματικό

και παραδείγματα γκασπάρι , λαμπράντα , μαικ κρίστιαν και ενα σωρό άλλοι , γι αυτο μιλάμε για αμερικη γιατι και ευρωπαίοι που είναι κορυφαίοι εκεί έχουν κάνει καριέρα , λογικό άλλωστε αφου οι εταιρίες κολοσοί εκεί βρίσκονται και το αγκαλιάζουν πιο θερμα το ββ σ αυτη την χώρα , γιατι έχει βοηθήσει και ο κινηματογράφος και τηλεόραση

----------


## barbell

Το σημαντικοτερο νομιζω για τους διαγωνιζομενους ειναι δικαιη αντιμετωπιση,εχουν δει πολλα αισχη τα ματια μου...

----------


## NASSER

O Θεατής θέλει οσο το δυνατόν να βλέπει καλύτερο θέαμα.
Ο ''αθλητής'' δεν θα πρέπει να θέτει στόχους συμμετοχών και διακρίσεων σε ψηλότερο επίπεδο αγώνων? Είτε σε τοπικούς είτε σε διεθνής? Το οικονομικό μέρος θα είναι πάντα τροχοπαίδι στις προσπάθειες του και όχι στόχος.

----------


## crow

> O Θεατής θέλει οσο το δυνατόν να βλέπει καλύτερο θέαμα.
> Ο ''αθλητής'' δεν θα πρέπει να θέτει στόχους συμμετοχών και διακρίσεων σε ψηλότερο επίπεδο αγώνων? Είτε σε τοπικούς είτε σε διεθνής? Το οικονομικό μέρος θα είναι πάντα τροχοπαίδι στις προσπάθειες του και όχι στόχος.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> εγω σαν θεατης θα ηθελα περισοτερες συμμετοχες απο αθλητες για να ανεβαινει κ το επιπεδο του αγωνα..


λιγο καθυστερημενα αλλα ας πω τη γνωμη μου πανω σε αυτο.....
Για να υπαρχουν συμμετοχες πρεπει να αποκτησει ευρεια αποδοχη το αθλημα...για να την αποκτησει πρεπει οι αγωνιζομενοι να ειναι πανω απ'ολα αθλητες!!!Με ολη την εννοια της λεξης,οχι μονο στη σκηνη αλλα και στη ζωη τους και στο πως κινουνται και εκφραζονται δημοσιως.Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους υπολοιπους(παραγοντες,διοργανωτες,προπονητες),πρεπει να υπαρχει ηθος και αξιοπρεπεια...δυστυχως ομως ειναι μειοψηφια οι σωστοι ανθρωποι...και ετσι ο πιτσιρικας που παει να μπει στο χωρο ξενερωνει απο τις καταστασεις και τα ατομα και ως αποτελεσμα αποστασιοποιειται....
Δε μπαινω στη διαδικασια να πω γιατους χορηγους και τους οικονομικους πορους γιατι ειναι ολα τετριμμενα...το ξερουμε δυστυχως οτι χωρις λεφτα δεν γινεται τιποτα...παρ'ολα αυτα θελω να πιστευω οτι αμα βγουν προς τα εξω  απο τους ανθρωπους του χωρου αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα που προανεφερα θα βρεθουν και χορηγοι...
Ισως να ειμαι ρομαντικος..αλλα το bbing ειναι ρομαντικο εκ φυσεως....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> λιγο καθυστερημενα αλλα ας πω τη γνωμη μου πανω σε αυτο.....
> Για να υπαρχουν συμμετοχες πρεπει να αποκτησει ευρεια αποδοχη το αθλημα...για να την αποκτησει πρεπει οι αγωνιζομενοι να ειναι πανω απ'ολα αθλητες!!!Με ολη την εννοια της λεξης,οχι μονο στη σκηνη αλλα και στη ζωη τους και στο πως κινουνται και εκφραζονται δημοσιως.Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους υπολοιπους(παραγοντες,διοργανωτες,προπονητες),πρεπει να υπαρχει ηθος και αξιοπρεπεια...δυστυχως ομως ειναι μειοψηφια οι σωστοι ανθρωποι...και ετσι ο πιτσιρικας που παει να μπει στο χωρο ξενερωνει απο τις καταστασεις και τα ατομα και ως αποτελεσμα αποστασιοποιειται....
> Δε μπαινω στη διαδικασια να πω γιατους χορηγους και τους οικονομικους πορους γιατι ειναι ολα τετριμμενα...το ξερουμε δυστυχως οτι χωρις λεφτα δεν γινεται τιποτα...παρ'ολα αυτα θελω να πιστευω οτι αμα βγουν προς τα εξω  απο τους ανθρωπους του χωρου αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα που προανεφερα θα βρεθουν και χορηγοι...
> Ισως να ειμαι ρομαντικος..αλλα το bbing ειναι ρομαντικο εκ φυσεως....


καλα τα λές βαγγέλη οι οικονομικές απολαβές ενω δεν είναι διαδεδομένο στο ββ , ούτε έχουμε τέτοια δείγματα σε βάθος χρόνου , παρ όλα αυτα ακούμε για χρηματικα έπαθλα και όνειρα θερινής νυκτός σε ερασιτεχνικούς αγώνες .

ενω τα οφέλη είναι έμεσα για εναν αθλητή ερασιτεχνικού ββ , που μπορεί να ανεβάσει την δουλεια του που έχει να κάνει με τον χώρο , σαν γυμναστηριούχος , επιχειρηματίας η πέρσοναλ .

αλλα ούτε και αυτο απο μόνο του , ο τίτλος δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να του προσφέρει κατι αν δεν έχει παιδεία και δεν ξέρει να τον εξαργυρώσει.

απο την άλλη αν κάποιος καίγετε και θέλει να γίνει επαγγελματίας , η παροιμία λέει ο δρόμος είναι ανοιχτός και τα σκυλιά δεμένα , ας βάλει ψηλα΄τον πήχη και ας προσπαθήσει σ αυτη την κατεύθυνση που καθόλου εύκολο δεν είναι .

το άλλο που έχω πεί και έχουμε πεί πολλες φορές και σε παλιότερα πόστ είναι να αποκτήσουμε παιδεία και σωστο τρόπο σκέψης και συμπεριφοράς ώστε να εμπνεουμε σεβασμό οι αθλητες του ββ και όχι απαξίωση και ενω υπάρχουν τόσα θετικα σ αυτο το άθλημα , ο κόσμος κοιτάει τα αρνητικα , είναι κρίμα .

και για να μπούν χορηγοί και κατα συνέπεια χρήμα , πρέπει να υπάρχει δέλεαρ , όπως δέλεαρ πρέπει να υπάρχει και για τον διοργανωτη , για να θέλει να ξανακάνει , γιατι εύκολο είναι κάποιος μια φορα στα 3-4 χρόνια να κάνει αγώνα , τι θα γινόταν όμως αν επιχειρούσε να κάνει 2 τον χρόνο στην ίδια πόλη? δύσκολα γιατι και εν όψη οικονομικής κρίσης δεν βάζει ο άλλος εύκολα το χέρι στην τσέπη , αντε μια φορα θα το κάνει δεύτερη δύσκολα .

όλα είναι αλληλένδετα , όταν όμως η συμπεριφορα παραγόντων και αθλητών δεν προάγει την εικόνα του αθληματος θετικα , μειώνετε και το ενδιαφέρον χορηγών εκτός του χώρου 

και μένω πάλι σ αυτο που είπες βαγγέλη ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ και όχι να συμπεριφέρονται σαν σελεμπριτις και μοντέλα , έτσι μόνοι μας αυτοπροσδιοριζόμαστε

----------


## Dreiko

με νιωθεις ηλια και χαιρομαι πολυ.... :08. Toast:

----------


## teoprasari

θεωρο πως για να υπαρχει επιπεδο στους αγωνες απο τους αθλητες πρεπει να υπαρχει και κινητρο.θα ηταν παρα πολυ ωραιο να υπηρχαν πολοι καλοι αθλητες να διαγωνιζονται σε καθε κατηγορια, ετσι θα ειχε περισοτερο ενδιαφερον για τους θεατες..το θεμα ειναι οτι για να υπαρξει πολυ καλο επιπεδο σημαινει οτι πρεπει να ξοδεψουν και περισοτερα χρηματα απο τους αθλητες με οφελος κανενα..οι αθλητες περα απο το ηθικο κερδος που για μενα ειναι το μεγαλυτερο οταν ξοδευουν τοσα χρηματα για μια προετοιμασια περιμενουν το κατι παραπανω.γιατι και επιπεδο να εχεις και ετοιμαστεις και για παγκοσμια παλη πρεπει να ξοδεψεις περισοτερα.σε αυτο το αθλημα καποιοι οικονομανε και καποιοι ξοδευουν.οι αθλητες αυτοι την στιγμη μονο ξοδευουν γιαυτο και δεν βλεπουμε πληθωρα συμετοχων στους αγωνες.η αληθεια ειναι ηλια οτι και επαγγελματιας να γινεις μπαινεις σε ενα λουκι που θα ξοδευεις πολλα χρηματα και κερδος δεν θα εχεις.οταν λεγεσαι επαγγελματιας σημαινει οτι βγαζεις λεφτα απο αυτο που κανεις ετσι ξερω εγω.ας δουμε αυτοι την στιγμη στο παγκοσμιο στερεωμα οτι αυτοι που βγαζουν λεφτα ειναι μονο οι 10 πρωτοι στο μρ ολυμπια.οι υπολοιπη προσπαθουν να μπουν σε αυτους τους δεκα μπας και α αρχισουν να βγαζουν.και για να μπεις εκει ξερουμε τι πρεπει να εχεις.ενα πολυ καλο συμβολαιο.βλεπουμε τι αδικιες γινονται και εξω.ο μιχαλης ο κεφαλιανος βλεπεται τι τραβαει οποτε το οτι υπαρχει προωθησει αθλητων αυτο ειναι η πραγματικη αληθεια.ο bob chicherilo εππαγγελματιας τις ifbb και τωρα εκφωνητης σε καθε μρ ολυμπια ειχε πει σε μια συνεντευξη του οτι για να προετοιμαστη για εναν αγωνα χρειαζεται 8 χιλιαδες δολαρια.και στους περισοτερους επαγγελματικους αγωνες το επαθλο για τον πρωτο ειναι 10 χιλιαδες δολαρια.αν βγεις πρωτος λοιπον θα παρεις κοντα στα 8500 χιλιαδες δολαρια.γιατι εχεις και κρατησεις.αρα εισαι ισα ισα.αν βγεις δευτερος η παρακατω φανταστειτε ποσο μεσα μπαινεις.στην ελλαδα ξερεται ποσα λεφτα ξοδευονται απο τους αθλητες για τις προετοιμασιες τους?εχω μιλησει με παιδια που ξοδευουν 1000 ευρω για μια πρωετοιμασια και αλοι μεγαλοι αθλητες που ξοδεψαν 5500χιλιαδες ευρω και δεν πειρανε μια.οταν ξοδευεις τοσα πολλα νομιζω οτι με μαθηματικη ακριβεια θα εχουμε αποχη απο τους αγωνες και δεν θα υπαρχει συμετοχη.για τους μεγαλους αθλητες της ελλαδας πρεπει να υπαρχει χρηματικο κινητρο αλλιως δεν γινεται να εχουμε επιπεδο και να πληρωνουν απο την τσεπη τους οι αθλητες και τα εξοδα τους για να πανε σε ενα παγκοσμιο η πανευρωπαικο αγωνα.ειναι αληθεια οτι ειναι πολυ ασχημω το να πετα ενας αθλητης το μεταλλιο το εχω κανει και εγω ομως δεν νομιζωνα μας θεωρουνε αθλητες.υπαρχουν τρεις ομοσπονδιες στην ελλαδα που αγαπανε το ββ η γινανε τρεις γιατι αγαπανε την τσεπη τους?καποιοι πραγματικα αγαπανε το αθλημα οπως ο κυριος τριανταφυλου και ο κυριος γκολιας και τρεχουν να βοηθησουν οσο μπορουνε.αυτο το πιστευω το θεμα ομως ειναι αν θελουμε να αλλαξει κατι πρως οφελος τον πολυ καλων αθλητων ειναι να απαιτησουμε.οι ομοσπονδιες πρεπει να λειτουργουν προς οφελος των αθλητων.αναρωτιεμαι τα λεφτα απο καθε αγωνα που πηγαινουν?υπαρχουν τοσα μα τοσα μαγαζια εταιριες με συμπληρωματα που βγαζουν λεφτα απο τους ββ γιατι δεν δινουν ολοι τους απο λιγα λεφτα και να βοηθησουμε στηριξουμε τους καλους αθλητες?να πιεζουν οι ομοσπονδιες τις εταιριες να επενδυσουν πανω σε καποιους αθλητες.να βρισκουν χαμηλες τιμες για τους αθλητες σε συμπληρωματα μαγιω βαφες και οτιδηποτε χρειαζεται ενας αθλητης.αυτα οταν γινου και αμα γινουν ποτε τοτε και πολλες συμετοχες θα υπαρχουν και πολυ καλο επιπεδο αθλητων θα υπαρχει. και ο κοσμος θα το χαιρεται και οι αθλητες θα αρχισουν να σεβονται και το μεταλλιο και τους θεσμους.....

----------


## Dreiko

^^^σου αναγνωριζω ενα δικιο για τα αρκετα απο αυτα που λες....οπως επισης και το ποσο "μεσα" μπαινει οικονομικα ενας αθλητης που θελει να αγωνιστει...μιας και ξοδευει απο το υστερημα του....παρ'ολα αυτα επανερχομαστε σε αυτο που προανεφερα...





> για να την αποκτησει πρεπει οι αγωνιζομενοι να ειναι πανω απ'ολα αθλητες!!!Με ολη την εννοια της λεξης,οχι μονο στη σκηνη αλλα και στη ζωη τους και στο πως κινουνται και εκφραζονται δημοσιως.Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους υπολοιπους(παραγοντες,διοργανωτες,προπονητες),πρεπει να υπαρχει ηθος και αξιοπρεπεια...δυστυχως ομως ειναι μειοψηφια οι σωστοι ανθρωποι...παρ'ολα αυτα θελω να πιστευω οτι αμα βγουν προς τα εξω  απο τους ανθρωπους του χωρου αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα που προανεφερα θα βρεθουν και χορηγοι...
> Ισως να ειμαι ρομαντικος..αλλα το bbing ειναι ρομαντικο εκ φυσεως....



ποιος χορηγος θα κατσει να ασχοληθει με τη πλειοψηφια των ατομων που απαρτιζουν το Ελληνικο (και Διεθνες ακομα) bodybuilding???
 οπως ειπε και ο ηλιας





> μόνοι μας αυτοπροσδιοριζόμαστε

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όπως σε όλους τους τομείς  όταν κάνεις μια δουλεια σαν ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας , τίποτε  δεν σου εγγυάτε επιτυχία η σίγουρα κέρδη , έτσι και ενας επαγγελματίας ββερ (δεν μιλάμε για ερασιτέχνη γιατι είναι άκυρο και άστοχο να ασχολείτε κάποιος ερασιτεχνικα με το ββ και να το κάνει για βιοποριστικούς λόγους ) αν δεν έχει μυαλό να εξαργυρώσει τον τίτλο του δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει και μιλάμε για αμερική γιατι εδώ είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

τωρα αν οι αθλητες κλαίγονται και γκρινιάζουν ότι δεν έχουν οικονομικές απολαβές , έχω να πώ η δεν ξέρουν τι τούς γίνετε , η λάθος πληροφορίες τούς έδωσαν , ή έφαγαν παραμύθι και απογοητεύτηκαν , εγω σχεδόν 30 χρόνια ασχολούμε με το ββ και ποτε δεν κλαφτηκα για κατι , όχι γιατι όλα είναι τέλεια , αλλα γιατι ήξερα που πατάω και τι να περιμένω.

τωρα αν κάποιος μπορεί λόγω του ββ και των τίτλων να του τύχουν περιπτώσεις που να βγάλει χρήμα  καλώς να έρθει , αλλα να ασχοληθεί κάποιος και να ξοδεύει ενω δεν βαστάει η τσέπη του , κανείς δεν του φταίει , εκτός αν κάποιος τον είχε στο φάγωμα και του έταξε λαγούς με πετραχείλια .

είναι ακόμη ενα στοιχείο που λέμε ότι όσο ωραίο σώμα και τέλειο να έχει κάποιος εκείνο που μετράει είναι το μυαλό και το πώς μπορεί κανείς να το εκμεταλευτεί με την καλή ένοια , γιατι πολλοι νομίζουν αν κατεβούν σε αγώνες και κερδίσουν θα γίνουν μοντέλα και ηθοποιοί και ας είναι ξύλα πέτρες κατα τα άλλα 

βεβαίως υπάρχουν παραδείγματα πολλα αθλητών που μπορεί να μην κέρδισαν ολύμπια η μεγάλους τίτλους αλλα παρ όλα αυτα , αυτο το άθλημα τους έφτιαξε την ζωή τους , κάνοντας ενα πολύ καλό όνομα στο χώρο , έχοντας το δικό τους γυμναστήριο και διακρίθηκαν σαν επιχειρηματίες ,στην αμερική έκαναν δικές τους εταιρίες που δραστηριοποιούνται στον χώρο με μεγάλα οφέλη και κέρδη , αλλα κι αυτο δεν έχει να κάνει με το πόσο καλοί αθλητες ήταν αλλα πόσο μυαλό και επιχειρηματικο πνεύμα είχαν ώστε να διαπρέψουν επαγγελματικα .

γι αυτο αν είναι να κάνουμε κάτι ειδικα ββ που είναι ενα άθλημα που θέλει και λίγο έως πολύ τρέλα και ψυχολογία και να είμαστε μες την γκρίνια και την μιζέρια , δεν αξίζει τον κόπο γιατι έτσι δεν προάγει σωματική και ψυχική υγεία .

εδω υπάρχουν καλλοί ποδοσφαιριστες ταλέντα που ενω το ποδόσφαιρο έχει χρήμα , αυτοι είναι στην πείνα και σε μικρές ομάδες όχι γιατι δεν είχαν ταλέντο αλλα γιατι δεν το αξιοπόιησαν , η δεν είχαν δίπλα τους τα κατάλληλα άτομα .

μου θυμίζει μια περίπτωση δεν είναι ανέκδοτο μια που πήγε σε ένα ζαχαροπλαστείο ευτραφής και λέει τον ζαχαροπλάστη που ήταν μεγάλος σε ηλικία και είχε και πολύ χιούμορ αλλα και γενικα νευρικός τύπος , θελω ενα γλυκό ελαφρύ να μην παχαίνει , βγάζει ενα λέει αυτη όχι κατι πιο ελαφρυ δεν έχει ? βγάζει άλλο αυτη συνεχίζει κατι πιο ελαφρύ , στο τέλος τα παίρνει ο μπαρμπα χρήστος και τι λέει "μωρή πο*στρα στο δικό το μαγαζί ήρθες να κάνεις τα δίαιτα "?

αυτο το λέω ότι κάποιος πρέπει να ξέρει να ενημερώνετε για την κατάσταση και τις προσδοκίες που μπορεί να περιμένει απο ενα άθλημα

----------


## vaggan

> λιγο καθυστερημενα αλλα ας πω τη γνωμη μου πανω σε αυτο.....
> Για να υπαρχουν συμμετοχες πρεπει να αποκτησει ευρεια αποδοχη το αθλημα...για να την αποκτησει πρεπει οι αγωνιζομενοι να ειναι πανω απ'ολα αθλητες!!!Με ολη την εννοια της λεξης,οχι μονο στη σκηνη αλλα και στη ζωη τους και στο πως κινουνται και εκφραζονται δημοσιως.Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους υπολοιπους(παραγοντες,διοργανωτες,προπονητες),πρεπει να υπαρχει ηθος και αξιοπρεπεια...δυστυχως ομως ειναι μειοψηφια οι σωστοι ανθρωποι...και ετσι ο πιτσιρικας που παει να μπει στο χωρο ξενερωνει απο τις καταστασεις και τα ατομα και ως αποτελεσμα αποστασιοποιειται....
> Δε μπαινω στη διαδικασια να πω γιατους χορηγους και τους οικονομικους πορους γιατι ειναι ολα τετριμμενα...το ξερουμε δυστυχως οτι χωρις λεφτα δεν γινεται τιποτα...παρ'ολα αυτα θελω να πιστευω οτι αμα βγουν προς τα εξω  απο τους ανθρωπους του χωρου αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα που προανεφερα θα βρεθουν και χορηγοι...
> Ισως να ειμαι ρομαντικος..αλλα το bbing ειναι ρομαντικο εκ φυσεως....


γιατι φιλε μου το λες αυτο?δηλαδη στο ποδοσφαιρο και στο μπασκετ που ειναι αθληματα ευρειας αποδοχης ειναι ολα καλοπαιδα και φερονται κοσμια?εγω δεν το πιστευω αυτο.κακα τα ψεματα το μποντυμπιλντινγκ ειναι ταυτισμενο με ποζεραδες,επιδηξιομανεις και μπρατσωμενους φουσκωτους μπραβους σε νυχτερινους τσαμπουκαδες.ετσι ειναι και αυτο δεν θα αλλαξει ακομα και αν οι αθλητες του μποντυμπιλντινγκ που κατεβαιναν σε αγωνες ηταν τα καλυτερα παιδια που ειναι σε πολλες περιπτωσεις.εγω πιστευω οτι τα παντα ειναι θε μα προσφορας και ζητησης.ο κοσμος δεν ζηταει μποντιμπιλντινγκ και δεν γουσταρει μποντυμπιλντινγκ.ειναι σπορ για λιγους.αν ποτε ο κοσμος εκδηλωσει μαζικο ενδιαφερον για το μποντυμπιλντινγκ και ζηταει να το παρακολουθει και στην τηλεοραση και αν ποτε γινει και ολυμπιακο αθλημα τοτε ισως.λογω του οτι θα ειναι ευρειας αποδοχης θα αυξηθουν και τα κασε των αθλητων.επισης δεν υπαρχει ρομαντικο αθλημα ρομαντικοι ειναι οι ανθρωποι που απαρτιζουν το αθλημα και οι σημερινοι ανθρωποι που απαρτιζουν το μποντυμπιλντινγκ ειναι πιο κυνικοι απο ποτε

----------


## LION

> γιατι φιλε μου το λες αυτο?δηλαδη στο ποδοσφαιρο και στο μπασκετ που ειναι αθληματα ευρειας αποδοχης ειναι ολα καλοπαιδα και φερονται κοσμια?εγω δεν το πιστευω αυτο.κακα τα ψεματα *το μποντυμπιλντινγκ ειναι ταυτισμενο με ποζεραδες,επιδηξιομανεις και μπρατσωμενους φουσκωτους μπραβους σε νυχτερινους τσαμπουκαδες.ετσι ειναι και αυτο δεν θα αλλαξει* ακομα και αν οι αθλητες του μποντυμπιλντινγκ που κατεβαιναν σε αγωνες ηταν τα καλυτερα παιδια που ειναι σε πολλες περιπτωσεις.εγω πιστευω οτι τα παντα ειναι θε μα προσφορας και ζητησης.ο κοσμος δεν ζηταει μποντιμπιλντινγκ και δεν γουσταρει μποντυμπιλντινγκ.ειναι σπορ για λιγους.αν ποτε ο κοσμος εκδηλωσει μαζικο ενδιαφερον για το μποντυμπιλντινγκ και ζηταει να το παρακολουθει και στην τηλεοραση και αν ποτε γινει και ολυμπιακο αθλημα τοτε ισως.λογω του οτι θα ειναι ευρειας αποδοχης θα αυξηθουν και τα κασε των αθλητων.επισης δεν υπαρχει ρομαντικο αθλημα ρομαντικοι ειναι οι ανθρωποι που απαρτιζουν το αθλημα και οι σημερινοι ανθρωποι που απαρτιζουν το μποντυμπιλντινγκ ειναι πιο κυνικοι απο ποτε




Aυτός είναι και ο λόγος που πρέπει να συγκρουστεί με αυτήν την "ταύτιση" και να υπερισχύσει* η αθλητική υπόσταση*,που αφορά θέματα διαδικασιών.
Οταν "αποκλείεται" αυτό το ενδεχόμενο από την αρχή,ειδικά από ανθρώπους που έχουν ως τρόπο ζωής την συγκεκριμένη άθληση,τότε τι να περιμένεις από τους "πολέμιους"του αθλήματος που είναι έξω από το χώρο και "ψάχνουν" την ευκαιρία να κατηγορήσουν κάθε αθλητική προσπάθεια!(Αναφέρομαι σε όλους όσους το ταυτίζουν, με αυτά που γράψατε παραπάνω).

 Πρώτα πρέπει να υπάρχει "σύμπνοια" μεταξύ μας και να δούμε τι είναι το καλύτερο.
Στο ποιο είναι το καλύτερο,σίγουρα υπάρχουν διαφωνίες και πάλι!

  Το οικονομικό είναι μία σημαντική παράμετρος ως προς τους αθλητές,αλλά δεν είναι η μοναδική!Μακάρι να μην ήταν σημαντική!!!
Αν κοιτάξουμε και σε άλλα αθλήματα,υπάρχουν αθλητές που ξοδεύουν εξίσου πολλά χρήματα,για την αθλητική τους σταδιοδρομία.
Πως μπορούν και τα βρίσκουν ή τα έχουν και τα ξοδεύουν,δεν το γνωρίζω για τον καθένα ξεχωριστά!

Οι κατηγορίες είναι εύκολες,οι αποδείξεις είναι δύσκολες!!!

Θέλω να παραμένω "ρομαντικός" για να μη γκρεμίσω,τουλάχιστον στο μυαλό μου,αυτά που πιστεύω! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Dreiko

> Aυτός είναι και ο λόγος που πρέπει να συγκρουστεί με αυτήν την "ταύτιση" και να υπερισχύσει* η αθλητική υπόσταση*,που αφορά θέματα διαδικασιών.
> 
> 
> Θέλω να παραμένω "ρομαντικός" για να μη γκρεμίσω,τουλάχιστον στο μυαλό μου,αυτά που πιστεύω!



 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Ωραιος Χρηστο... :03. Clap:

----------


## teoprasari

πολυ σωστα τα εγραψε ο κυριος τριανταφυλου.συμφωνω σε παρα πολλα απο τα λεγομενα του.κανενας δεν ειπε οτι οσοι κατεβαινουν σε εναν αγωνα θα βγαζουν λεφτα απο αυτο.εδω και 30 χρονια δεν εχει γινει τιποτα προς αυτην την κατευθυνση.αν πρεπει να γινει?πρεπει εγω αυτο πιστευω.δεν ειναι θεμα γκρινιας η θεμα κλαψας.οι ανθρωποι που απαρτιζουναι τα διαφορα σωματεια πρεπει να αγωνιζονται για να πετυχαινουν πραγματα προς οφελος αυτον που εκπροσωπουναι.στην δικια μας την περιπτωση τους αθλητες ββ.αν δεν μπορουνε να τρεξουν και να κερδισουν πραγματα για τους αθλητες που υποτιθετε εκπροσωπουν τοτε απλα δεν θα πρεπει να υπαρχουν.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι να υπαρχει μια ομοσπονδια που μελημα της δεν ειναι το οφελος του αθλητη της.για να διοργανωνονται αγωνες μονο?δεν νομιζω να αρκει.συμφωνω οτι πριν 30 χρονια ισως να μην ηταν πολυ διαδεδομενο το ββ και να μην εβγαζαν καποιοι τοσα λεφτα απο αυτο το κοματι.κοιταξτε σημερα ποσα μαγαζια με συμπληρωματα υπαρχουν?ποσες εταιριες?σχεδον σε καθε πολη οποτε υπαρχει κοινο.ετσι λοιπον θα ηταν πρεπον να κανουν επαφες οι διαφοροι προεδροι τον ομοσπονδιων με τους επιχειρηματιες και να μπορεσουν να απαιτησουν να στηριξουναι τους αθλητες τους.εξαλου σε αυτους απευθυνονται τα μαγαζια τους.γιατι εσεις που εχετε κανει και αγωνες στην καβαλα βρηκατε χορηγους τοπικους που δεν ειχανε κανενα οφελος να προβληθουν σε αυτον τον αγωνα,και ομως εβαλαν λεφτα απο την τσεπη τους,η τωρα στον αγωνα που εγινε στην αλεξανδρεια,στης σερρες,στην κρητη οι χορηγει δεν ειναι μονο απο εταιριες του χορου.μπηκαν χορηγει καφετεριες,εστιατορια ξενοδοχεια.αυτοι οι ανθρωποι βαλανε λεφτα γιατι το κανανε αναροτηθηκατε?γιατι αυτοι που τους το ζητησανηταν προσωπα με κυρος,με αξιοπρεπεια στις περιοχες τους και μπραβο τους.οταν λοιπον καποιοι ανθρωποι εχουν της γνωριμιες,και της προσωπικες σχεσεις να μπορουν να περνουν λεφτα απο ανθρωπους μακρια απο τον χωρο τοτε μου ειναι αδιανοητο να μην μπορουν οι προεδροι να περνουν λεφτα απο τους ανθρωπους που οικονομανε απο το ββ..<εταιριες συμπλ>.το οτι μπορει να γινει ειναι σιγουρο το οτι δεν γινετε αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο μεγαλο θεμα.οι περισοτεροι απο τους αθλητες πιστευω οτι συμφωνουνε με αυτα που γραφω.καποιοι απο αυτους ειχαν εναντιωθει κατα καιρους με πολους και τα ειπαν τα γραμματα οπως εχουν.ομως μετα σταματησαν. δεν μιλανε για να μην τους αντιμετωποισουν αδικα στους επομενους αγωνες.εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου λεει τιποτα το να βγεις πρωτος στην ελλαδα ακομα και στο παγκοσμιο.τιποτα απολυτος.καποιοι χαιρονται οταν υπαρχουν τοσο δυψασμενι ανθρωποι οχι γιατι θα εκληρωσουν τους στοχους τους απλα γιατι ειναι τα τελεια θυματα για να βγαλουν σε βαρους τους χρημα.μην ημαστε σαν τους ανθρωπους που ολοι την ωρα βριζουν το δημοσιο αλλα κανουν τα παντα για να μπουνε μεσα.πρεπει οτι δεν μας αρεσει να το αλαζουμε στην ζωη μας.και οχι επειδη πρωταγωνιστουμε να σωπαινουμε.η αληθεια ειναι μια, καλος η κακος.και πρεπει να την αντιμετοπιζουμαι με θαρος αν θελουμε να αλαξει κατι.αν λοιπον δεν προκειται να αλαξει κατι τοτε να λεμε στα νεα παιδια ολοι την αληθεια του χωρου.να μην τους παροτρινουμε να κατεβενουν σε αγωνες και να ξοδευονται.να τους αποτρεπουμε να κανουν χρησει αας.να τους προτρεπουμε να ασχολουνται με την γυμναστικη και το ββ με τον φυσικο τροπο και ας μην γινουν ποτε πρωταθλητες,και η τρελα που εχουν και εχουμε να μην γινετε βλακεια.η τρελα να χρησιμοποιητε στο να αναζηταμε να αλαξουμε οτι δεν μας αρεσει....

----------


## NASSER

teoprasari είσαι και εσύ ρομαντικός και αυτο δεν είναι κακό. Δυστυχώς αυτά που εσύ προτείνεις ή λες πως πρέπει να γίνουν, έχουν γίνει προ καιρού αλλά ο κόσμος δεν τα γνωρίζει. Και δυστυχώς δεν άλλαξε τίποτα.
Ένας που κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες και θέλει να λέγεται αθλητής, θα πρέπει καταρχήν να έχει ήθος αθλητή και έπειτα να έχει επίγνωση ποια είναι τα όρια του ανάλογα με την τσέπη του. Για να κάνεις ββ υπάρχουν έξοδα και όσο ανεβαίνεις σκαλοπάτια, όσο επιχειρηματικό μυαλό και να έχεις, δεν ανταμείβεσαι οικονομικά γιαυτο. 
Επομένως πρώτα κοιτάς να είσαι καλά στην υγεία σου και έπειτα να ικανοποιήσεις τη θέληση σου να ''αγωνιστείς'' με ψηλότερους στόχους. Η κλαψομουρμούρα και η έκφραση απογοήτευσης από ομοσπονδίες και κατατάξεις σε αγώνες, δεν εκφράζουν αθλητικό ήθος.
Ο Θεατής εαν έχει ρεαλιστική εικόνα γύρω από το άθλημα και αν θαυμάζει τους αθλητές για το αθλητικό ήθος τους παράλληλα με την σωματική τους απόδοση, ο ίδιος γίνεται μέσο προώθησης του αθλήματος και διαφήμιση του. Τότε θα βλέπει το ββ όπως όλα τα αθλήματα. Για τους ήδη υπάρχοντες φίλους-θεατές που αρέσκονται μόνο στο θέαμα, απλά θα επιζητούν ψηλότερο επίπεδο.

----------


## teoprasari

φιλε νασερ.το οτι αυτα που λεμε τωρα εχουν ξανα υποθει και παλιοτερα αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο,το οτι δεν εγινε τιποτα αυτο ομως ειναι πολυ ασχημο.παλιοτερα για να εκφρασουν τις αποψεις τους οι αθλητες και φιλοι του ββ δεν μπορουσαν γιατι οι εκδοτες τον περιοδικων του χωρου ξερουμε ποιοι ειναι.αρα και να υπηρχαν φωνες τοτε που να τα ελεγαν τοτε απλα δεν ακουστηκαν.τωρα ομως με την δημιουργια αυτης της σελιδας για ολους τους λατρεις του ββ εχουμε την ευκαιρια να λεμε την γνωμη μας και εμεις για πραγματα που δεν μας αρεσουν.
σε αρκετα ποστ εχω διαβασει για το ηθος τον αθλητων και για το ηθος των αθλητων.για το ηθος των παραγοντων δεν βλεπω να εχει υποθει τιποτα.γιατι αυτο?το προβλημα δηλαδη ειναι στο ηθος τον αθλητων?το ψαρι βρωμαει απο το κεφαλι.οσο για τις γκρινιες και τις κλαψες ενταξει και αυτο εχει γινει καραμελα.παντα θα υπαρχουν γκρινιες σε ενα αποτελεσμα γιατι τα αποτελεσματα δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρα.ΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ που εκει τα πραγματα θα ηταν ξεκαθαρα.αν μια σταση ενως αθλητη ειναι ασχημη σε αναν αγωνα τοτε ας υπαρχει τιμωρια.ας τους αποκλεισουν απο τους αγωνες αν αυτο ειναι το θεμα να τελειωνει.οσο υπαρχουν προεδροι και διαφοροι παραγοντες που το μονο που κοιτανε ειναι να κερζιζουν απο το αθλημα αλλο τοσο θα υπαρχουν και συμπεριφορες αναρμοστες απο τους αθλητες.οταν ενας αθλητης πεταξει ενα μεταλλιο ας αναρωτηθειτε γιατι το εκανε.δεν εχει σημασια τι θεση εχει παρει μονο.ειναι πολλα τα ασχημα απο εναν αγωνα που μπορει να σε ωθησουν σε μια τετοια αποφαση.οταν μπειτε μεσα στα αποδυτηρια και ακουσετε τι συζηταν οι αθλητες μεταξυ τους τοτε θα καταλαβετε.τι θεραπεια εκανε ο ενας τι πειρε ο αλλος,τι θα κανει για αποθεραπεια μετα τον αγωνα,τι θα βαλει στην επομενοι θεραπεια ο αλλος.αυτα εμενα με στεναχωρουν περισοτερο απο το τι θεση θα παρω σε εναν αγωνα.και βλεπω αθλητες να μπαινουν ολο και ποιο βαθεια στα αας για να πετυχουν τι?καποιοι τους φουσκονουν τα μιαλα και αυτο πρεπει να σταματησει.γιατι οπως ειπατε και εσεις προηγουμενος δεν εχει να κερδισει τιποτα απο αυτο το αθλημα.αν λοιπον ενας αθλητης θελει να ασχοληθει με το αθλημα εμεις θα πρεπει να τον απαγορευσουμε να κανει ενα τετοιο λαθος.και οταν ενας προεδρος ζηταει λεφτα για να δωσει επαγγελματικη καρτα σε εναν αθλητη να γινομαστε μια γροθια και να εναντιονομαστε σε ενα τετοιο γεγονος.εσεις οι μοντ που εχετε και την αρμοδιοτητα ακομα περισοτερο.γιατι αυτα που γραφω εγω μπορουν ευκολα να σβηστουν.
οσο λοιπον υπαρχουν θυματα που πιστευουν ακομα οτι μπορουν να φτασουν ψηλα στο χωρο αλλο τοσο θα χαιρονται αυτοι που θα ρουφιξουν και θα οικονομισουν απο αυτο.και οσο υπαρχει τετιοα σταση απο τους αθλητες να βλεπουν και να μην μιλανε και να πηγαινουν με το ρευμα αλλο τοσο θα περνουν θαρος οι παραγοντες και δεν προκειτε να αλλαξουν ποτε.αν λοιπον δεν γινουμε πολοι σε αυτοι την προσπαθεια παντοτε θα προσπαθουν να απομονουσαν την φωνη που ειναι απεναντι τους..

----------


## NASSER

teoprasari συμφωνούμε στα περισσότερα και αν δεις τις σκέψεις σου, καταλήγεις πως είναι στο χέρι των αθλητών να αλλάξουν την κατάσταση. Φυσικά και δεν είναι όλοι οι παράγοντες στο άθλημα ηθικοί, αλλά είναι λάθος να υπονοούμε πως κάποιος πρόεδρος ζητάει λεφτά για να κάνει κάποιον επαγγελματία. Το έχω υποστηρίξει στο παρελθόν και το υποστηρίζω και τώρα πως αν κάποιος αθλητής ζητούσε κάρτα επαγγελματική και δεν την πήρε αν και του άξιζε, ήταν καθαρό από δικό του λάθος χειρισμό! Τι πιο απλό από το να ακολουθείς τους κανόνες και την τυπική διαδικασία για να πετύχεις το στόχο σου? Το θέμα χρημάτων δεν υφίσταται !! 
Πρώτα πρέπει να ξεχωρίσουμε, άλλο παράγοντας και άλλο πρόεδρος ή μέλος της διοίκησης μιας ομοσπονδίας. Οι διοικήσεις των διοργανωτών αγώνων στην Ελλάδα είναι αρκετά ελαστικοί με την διαχείριση τους και δεν θα έλεγα πως πράττουν λάθος. Ίσως φταίνε κάποιοι παράγοντες για την όλη κατάσταση αλλά δυστυχώς αυτούς δεν μπορούμε να τους περιθωριοποιήσουμε άμεσα.
Εν τέλη θα καταλήξω όπως και εσύ... στο χέρι των αθλητών είναι, να είναι πιο υπολογίσιμος ο λόγος τους και οι επιλογές τους για να μπορούν να περνάνε τα μηνύματα τους. Μια αρχή είναι ο κόσμιος διάλογος και η αξιοπρεπής στάση στις διάφορες περιστάσεις του αθλήματος :01. Wink:

----------


## alexandros.r

Λιγο αργα το θυμηθηκα , αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω καποια παραπονα για τους αγωνες τις WABBA απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια.

τον νοεμβριο του 2012 στους αγωνες τις WABBA ειχα την τιμη να ειμαι ο βοηθος του δασκαλου μου
(βαψιμο ,προετοιμασια,ποζαρισμα). φτανουμε λοιπον στο χωρο διεξαγωγης του αγωνα και στην εισοδο απαιτουν χωρις 2η κουβεντα να πληρωσω εισοδο 10ευρω και παρολο που εξηγησαμε πως εγω θα τον βοηθησω και θα τον βαψω δεν αλλαξαν "πολιτικη"
το απογευμα της ιδιας μερας που οπωςολοι φνωριζετε ειναι η επισημη παρουσιαση απαιτησαν για 2η φορα να πληρωσω 15ευρω αυτη τη φορα...
το αντιτιμο θελησε βεβαια να πληρωσει ο δασκαλος μου καθως τον βοηθουσα.*Ειναι ντροπη λοιπον σε τετοιους δυσκολους καιρους και με τις τεραστιες δαπανες που εχει η προετοιμας ενος αθλητη να εχουν τετοια πολιτικη σε εναν αγωνα ο οποιος δεν προσφερει και πολλα...*
Εκφερω τη γνωμη μου , γιατι εχω παρευρεθει  και σε αγωνες εξωτερικου οι οποιοι ειχαν δωρεαν βοηθο απο την ομοσπονδοια αλλα οσοι αθλητες ηθελαν μπορουσαν να εχουν το βοηθο τους δωρεαν φυσικα αλλα και ορισμενοι εγχωριοι αγωνες επετρεπαν εναν βοηθο.
Ελπιζω αυτο να φτασει καπως σε μερικους υπευθυνους και να καταλαβουν πως με την πολιτικη "αμμεσο κερδος ας φαμε απ' οπου μπορουμε" διωχνουν τον κοσμο.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## stefanosbmx

> Λιγο αργα το θυμηθηκα , αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω καποια παραπονα για τους αγωνες τις WABBA απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια.
> 
> τον νοεμβριο του 2012 στους αγωνες τις WABBA ειχα την τιμη να ειμαι ο βοηθος του δασκαλου μου
> (βαψιμο ,προετοιμασια,ποζαρισμα). φτανουμε λοιπον στο χωρο διεξαγωγης του αγωνα και στην εισοδο απαιτουν χωρις 2η κουβεντα να πληρωσω εισοδο 10ευρω και παρολο που εξηγησαμε πως εγω θα τον βοηθησω και θα τον βαψω δεν αλλαξαν "πολιτικη"
> το απογευμα της ιδιας μερας που οπωςολοι φνωριζετε ειναι η επισημη παρουσιαση απαιτησαν για 2η φορα να πληρωσω 15ευρω αυτη τη φορα...
> το αντιτιμο θελησε βεβαια να πληρωσει ο δασκαλος μου καθως τον βοηθουσα.*Ειναι ντροπη λοιπον σε τετοιους δυσκολους καιρους και με τις τεραστιες δαπανες που εχει η προετοιμας ενος αθλητη να εχουν τετοια πολιτικη σε εναν αγωνα ο οποιος δεν προσφερει και πολλα...*
> Εκφερω τη γνωμη μου , γιατι εχω παρευρεθει  και σε αγωνες εξωτερικου οι οποιοι ειχαν δωρεαν βοηθο απο την ομοσπονδοια αλλα οσοι αθλητες ηθελαν μπορουσαν να εχουν το βοηθο τους δωρεαν φυσικα αλλα και ορισμενοι εγχωριοι αγωνες επετρεπαν εναν βοηθο.
> Ελπιζω αυτο να φτασει καπως σε μερικους υπευθυνους και να καταλαβουν πως με την πολιτικη "αμμεσο κερδος ας φαμε απ' οπου μπορουμε" διωχνουν τον κοσμο.
> 
> Ευχαριστω


 φιλε καλησπερα καλα τα λες.το ιδιο εχω παθει κ εγω που ημουν  βοηθος κ εκεινη την ημερα πληρωσα 25ευρω για να βαψω τον αθλητη μου,ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ!!!!!

----------


## barbell

Παιδια χωρις να διαφωνω εγω ειμαι υπερ στο να πληρωνουμε ολοι γιατι αυτο ειναι σημαντικο για τη διαβιωση της καθε ομοσπονδιας.Δυστυχως δε μιλαμε για ποδοσφαιρο οπου και η ομαδα του Πετροχωριου παιρνει μια καποια επιχορηγηση.Το θεμα ειναι αυτα τα χρηματα να βρουν το δρομο τους προς στηριξη των αθλητων καποια στιγμη γιατι το να δωσεις 25-30-50 ευρω να δεις εναν αγωνα δε λεει τιποτα,τοσα θες πλεον για μια ποικιλια στην παραλια...Το θεμα ειναι ο αθλητης που τελειωνει εναν αγωνα και στο τελος ζει με δανεικα και θελει ενα εξαμηνο μετα για να σταθει στα ποδια του..Το βλεπω σε μενα και σε αλλα παιδια χρονια εχουμε θησαυρισει καταστηματαρχες συμληρωματων,πατερεδες/εισαγωγης και στο τελος ουτε μια μπογια την κανουν ολοι αλλα αν βγεις καλος τρεχουν μετα να πουν πως βοηθησαν..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σας καταλαβαίνω παιδια όμως να πω η αλήθεια βρίσκετε κάπου στη μεση 
δηλαδη κάποια άτομα που λένε αγαπάνε το άθλημα και αλλου κι αλλου το παίζουν μπρούκληδες όταν πανε να παρακολουθήσουν το άθλημα που λένε αγαπαν κοιταν πως να λουφάρουν ,(υπάρχουν κι αυτα ) και μαζι με τα ξερα καίγονται και τα χλωρα 
στην Ελλάδα ζούμε άσχετα με το τι κάνουν στο εξωτερικο και πρέπει να είναι στην πολιτικη των ομοσπονδιών τουλάχιστον ενας συνοδός να έχει ελεύθερο , με κάποια καρτα τελος πάντων προς αποφυγη παρεξηγήσεων , πράγματα που στην ΝΑΒΒΑ  τα έχουμε και τα έχω κάνει σε διοργανωσεις , αλλα ομολογω έχουμε φάει και τα μούτρα μας , όχι δεν βγηκαμε αλλα είχαμε μπεί και μεσα , ενω κόσμο είχε πάρα πολυ , αφου στην χρυσουπολη είχαν περάσει περίπου 2000 κόσμος στο πανευρωπαικο αλλα και γω απο το φιλότιμο και επειδη με ξέρουν ήμουν δωρεάν παιδεία . οσο καθόμουν στην πόρτα και μιλούσα με κάποιον ήμουν καταστροφη , όλοι γνωστοι μου οπότε λεω περαστικα  :01. Razz: 

δεν λέμε και έτσι αλλα τουλάχιστον οι συνοδοι των αθλητων και κάποια άτομα που θα προσφερουν στην προβολή του αγωνα να έχουν ελεύθερη είσοδο έτσι δεν ζημιώνει η ομοσπονδία αλλα θα έχει καλύτερη απήχηση και θα φανεί πιο ανθρώπινο , κάποιες φορες που ήμουν και εγω στους αγωνες της  wabba , ομολογω είχε κάποια ελευθέρας για τα παιδια που θα έβγαζαν βίντεο και φωτο για την προβολή του αγωνα μεσω του φόρουμ , να τα λέμε κι αυτα 

αλλα θα πρέπει άσχετα με το τι γινετε στο εξωτερικο να υπάρχουν κάποιες ελαφρύνσεις για αθλητες και συνοδούς , δεν λέμε για όλο το σόι γιατι έχει τυχει κι αυτο να λέει ο άλλος στην είσοδο εγω είμαι ξαδερφος του αθλητη , εγω είμαι κουμπαρος κτλ :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απλα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε όπως παμε να δούμε μια συναυλία επειδη μας αρεσει η παμε στο γηπεδο να δούμε τον ΠΑΟΚ !!! εε την ομάδα μας ήθελα να πω :01. Razz:  έτσι και επειδη στο άθλημα μας δεν υπάρχουν οι μεγάλοι χορηγοι όπως σε άλλα αθλήματα και βασίζονται στα εισητήρια για τα έξοδα και για την μεταβαση κάποιων αθλητων στο εξωτερικο που γίνονται με έξοδα της ομοσπονδίας , αλλα όταν δεν βγαίνουν τα κουκια μετα δεν μπορούν να πληρωσουν και τα έξοδα

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικά η διαχείριση του θέματος εισόδου στη wabba δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου, γιατί απλούστατα είναι ελεγχόμενη. Και κακά τα ψέματα ότι και να λέμε ο περισσότερος κόσμος θέλει να παρακολουθεί αυτόν τον αγώνα και οι αθλητές να ανέβουν στη σκηνή της γιατί πολύ απλά έχει την μεγαλύτερη προβολή και αναγνώριση τόσο στην Αθήνα όσο και πανελλήνια. Δυστυχώς σε μια διοργάνωση που παραβρέθηκα πρώτα ως προπονητής, έπειτα ως άτομο που καλοπροαίρετα συνέβαλα στη προβολή του αγώνα πληρώνοντας τις βενζίνες μου... και έπειτα ως μέλος και admin της ομάδας bodybuilding.gr, να πληρώνω είσοδο μαζί με την σύντροφο μου που επίσης ήταν μέλος της ομάδας και είχε αναλάβει χρέη φωτογράφου... Εκεί οι διοργανωτές που ήταν??? Περιττό να πω πως θα είχαν πολλά χρόνια να δουν τόσο κόσμο-θεατές...
Θα ρωτήσει κάποιος σωστό είναι αυτό το σκεπτικό? Και εγώ απαντάω με την ερώτηση, οι προσδοκίες των αθλητών και θεατών είναι αυτές που θα έπρεπε να είναι? Συμπεριφέρονται αναλογικά όλοι ως φίλοι του αθλήματος και αθλητές?
Δυστυχώς στο φόρουμ βγαίνει πολλές φορές λανθασμένη εικόνα από τα γραφόμενα καθώς οι απόψεις είναι σε ότι έχει δει ο καθένας μονόπλευρα και όχι σφαιρικά. Δηλαδή μιλάνε μερικοί για έναν αθλητή χωρίς να έχουν δει τους υπόλοιπους... μιλάνε για μια διοργάνωση χωρίς να έχουν επισκεφτεί τις υπόλοιπες... και έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να μην γνωρίζει τόσο ο κόσμος και ιδιαίτερα σαυτους που αρέσει το άθλημα όσο και οι αθλητές να αναγνωρίσουν ποιες διοργανώσεις είναι τιμητικές για το άθλημα και ποιες του ρίχνουν το επίπεδο.

----------


## barbell

Nasser για ποιον αγωνα μιλας?καλο ειναι να ξερουμε ωστε και εμεις ειτε ως αθλητες ειτε ως επισκεπτες να γνωριζουμε ποιους πρεπει να στηριζουμε και ποιους οχι..

----------


## giannis64

Μεγάλο κεφάλαιο αυτό, που ακόμα και σε συνάντηση προφορική  (σε έναν καφέ ας πούμε) να θέλαμε να την αναλύσουμε και να βρούμε σημεία κοινά που να συμφωνούμε, η να βρούμε την χρυσή τομή, η ακόμα και να λυθούν όλα τα ζητήματα που αφορούν τέτοια παράπονα, σίγουρα θα χρειάζονταν μέρες. Και αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο αν θα βρεθεί  λύση.  Οπότε προσπαθούμε με τον γραπτό λόγο να αναλύσουμε καταστάσεις. Δεν νομίζω πως θα βγει ποτέ άκρη. Για τον λόγο που ανέφερε και ο Νάσσερ περί προσωπικής προσέγγισης του θέματος και όχι σφαιρικής άποψης, αλλά και σε αυτό που αναφέρθηκε ο Ηλίας. Πως δηλαδή όλα μπορούν να γίνουν κάπου στην μέση και με σωστή οργάνωση.

Στο κάτω κάτω τι ψυχή έχουν 15 η 25 ευρώ, για να δεις έναν  αγώνα που τον έχεις ψώρα. Άλλοι κάνουν ολόκληρο ταξίδι για να τον παρακολουθήσουν. Εκεί να δεις έξοδα.


αυτά τα γράφω γιατί συχνά παρακολουθώ αγώνες όλων των διοργανώσεων.

----------


## NASSER

> Nasser για ποιον αγωνα μιλας?καλο ειναι να ξερουμε ωστε και εμεις ειτε ως αθλητες ειτε ως επισκεπτες να γνωριζουμε ποιους πρεπει να στηριζουμε και ποιους οχι..


barbell το ποιους αγώνες πρέπει να στηρίζουμε δεν εξαρτάται από ένα εισιτήριο. Ο καθένας παρακολουθεί και συμμετέχει σε μια διοργάνωση ανάλογα με τα πιστεύω του και τις προσδοκίες του. Και προσωπικά έχω αναθεωρήσει το σκεπτικό μου σε πολλούς τομείς γύρω από το άθλημα. Πρώτον επειδη το κάνω για προσωπική ευχαρίστηση, δεύτερον είναι ερασιτεχνικό το επίπεδο αλλά και επαγγελματικό να ήταν για μένα μόνο έξοδα είναι και αυτό από προσωπική επιλογή και τρίτον δεν πληρώνομαι γιαυτό που κάνω όπως όλοι οι αθλητές και οι επισκέπτες...




> Μεγάλο κεφάλαιο αυτό, που ακόμα και σε συνάντηση προφορική  (σε έναν καφέ ας πούμε) να θέλαμε να την αναλύσουμε και να βρούμε σημεία κοινά που να συμφωνούμε, η να βρούμε την χρυσή τομή, η ακόμα και να λυθούν όλα τα ζητήματα που αφορούν τέτοια παράπονα, σίγουρα θα χρειάζονταν μέρες. Και αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο αν θα βρεθεί  λύση.  Οπότε προσπαθούμε με τον γραπτό λόγο να αναλύσουμε καταστάσεις. Δεν νομίζω πως θα βγει ποτέ άκρη. Για τον λόγο που ανέφερε και ο Νάσσερ περί προσωπικής προσέγγισης του θέματος και όχι σφαιρικής άποψης, αλλά και σε αυτό που αναφέρθηκε ο Ηλίας. Πως δηλαδή όλα μπορούν να γίνουν κάπου στην μέση και με σωστή οργάνωση.
> 
> Στο κάτω κάτω τι ψυχή έχουν 15 η 25 ευρώ, για να δεις έναν  αγώνα που τον έχεις ψώρα. Άλλοι κάνουν ολόκληρο ταξίδι για να τον παρακολουθήσουν. Εκεί να δεις έξοδα.
> 
> 
> αυτά τα γράφω γιατί συχνά παρακολουθώ αγώνες όλων των διοργανώσεων.


Έτσι είναι Γιάννη, ειδικά αν εσύ για να κατέβεις από την Καβάλα στην Αθήνα για έναν αγώνα θέλει γύρω στα 300€ η τιμή του εισιτηρίου δεν λέει τίποτα. Ίσως αυτό που επηρεάζει τος περισσότερους είναι η χειρονομία και όχι η τιμή. 
Το σωστό είναι αν θα βρεθεί χρυσή τομή μεταξύ διοργανωτών για να έχει αναδειχτεί το άθλημα και να έχουν αξία οι τίτλοι των επάθλων και ας είναι ένα κυπελλάκι των 10 εκατοστών.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Λιγο αργα το θυμηθηκα , αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω καποια παραπονα για τους αγωνες τις WABBA απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια.
> 
> τον νοεμβριο του 2012 στους αγωνες τις WABBA ειχα την τιμη να ειμαι ο βοηθος του δασκαλου μου
> (βαψιμο ,προετοιμασια,ποζαρισμα). φτανουμε λοιπον στο χωρο διεξαγωγης του αγωνα και στην εισοδο απαιτουν χωρις 2η κουβεντα να πληρωσω εισοδο 10ευρω και παρολο που εξηγησαμε πως εγω θα τον βοηθησω και θα τον βαψω δεν αλλαξαν "πολιτικη"
> το απογευμα της ιδιας μερας που οπωςολοι φνωριζετε ειναι η επισημη παρουσιαση απαιτησαν για 2η φορα να πληρωσω 15ευρω αυτη τη φορα...
> το αντιτιμο θελησε βεβαια να πληρωσει ο δασκαλος μου καθως τον βοηθουσα.*Ειναι ντροπη λοιπον σε τετοιους δυσκολους καιρους και με τις τεραστιες δαπανες που εχει η προετοιμας ενος αθλητη να εχουν τετοια πολιτικη σε εναν αγωνα ο οποιος δεν προσφερει και πολλα...*
> Εκφερω τη γνωμη μου , γιατι εχω παρευρεθει  και σε αγωνες εξωτερικου οι οποιοι ειχαν δωρεαν βοηθο απο την ομοσπονδοια αλλα οσοι αθλητες ηθελαν μπορουσαν να εχουν το βοηθο τους δωρεαν φυσικα αλλα και ορισμενοι εγχωριοι αγωνες επετρεπαν εναν βοηθο.
> Ελπιζω αυτο να φτασει καπως σε μερικους υπευθυνους και να καταλαβουν πως με την πολιτικη "αμμεσο κερδος ας φαμε απ' οπου μπορουμε" διωχνουν τον κοσμο.
> 
> Ευχαριστω





> φιλε καλησπερα καλα τα λες.το ιδιο εχω παθει κ εγω που ημουν  βοηθος κ εκεινη την ημερα πληρωσα 25ευρω για να βαψω τον αθλητη μου,ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ!!!!!



Aυτό γίνεται σε όλους τους αγώνες, σε καποιους αγώνες μαλιστα πληρώνουν ακόμα και οι αθλητές για να αγωνιστουν, το θέμα δεν είναι πως θα φωτογραφίσουμε μια "διοργάνωση", γιατί μόνο εκεί παρευρεθήκαμε , χωρίς να μιλάμε συνολικά.
Σε μερικούς αγώνες,που είναι μονο το βράδυ ο αγώνας, απλα οι περισσότεροι πάνε από νωρίς,μαζί με τους αθλητές και καποιοι διοργανωτες πάνω στο τρέξιμο του αγώνα ,δεν μπορουν να ξαναβγάλουν όλο τον κόσμο έξω και τελικά μπαίνουν μέσα πολλοί,χωρίς να κόψουν εισητήριο.
Το θέμα είναι να καταλάβουμε ότι υπάρχουν 2 πλευρές, όχι μόνο των αθλητών και του κύκλου τους,αλλά και των διοργανωτών.
Επίσης τίθεται θέμα πολλές φορές που ένας δηλωνει προπονητής,διπλα είναι η γυναίκα,μαζί είναι το παιδί του αθλητή, αν το παρουμε το θέμα ηθικά,  προς την προσπάθεια του αθλητή, κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να πληρώνει κανενας γιατί όλοι όσοι δίπλα κατά την διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας μοχθούν,αλλά απλά αυτό δεν γίνεται.
Υπάρχουν ενοικιαζόμενες αίθουσες, φώτα ,ηχολήπτες, αποστολές για έξω, διαμονές πληρωμένες για guests κτλ
Αυτό που θα είχα να προτείνω αν είναι εφικτό καποια στιγμή, θα είναι κατά την αίτηση συμμετοχής που δηλώνει ο αθλητής , να γράφει το άτομο που τον συνοδεύει και να έχει καποια ελευθερας.




> Παιδια χωρις να διαφωνω εγω ειμαι υπερ στο να πληρωνουμε ολοι γιατι αυτο ειναι σημαντικο για τη διαβιωση της καθε ομοσπονδιας.Δυστυχως δε μιλαμε για ποδοσφαιρο οπου και η ομαδα του Πετροχωριου παιρνει μια καποια επιχορηγηση.Το θεμα ειναι αυτα τα χρηματα να βρουν το δρομο τους προς στηριξη των αθλητων καποια στιγμη γιατι το να δωσεις 25-30-50 ευρω να δεις εναν αγωνα δε λεει τιποτα,τοσα θες πλεον για μια ποικιλια στην παραλια...Το θεμα ειναι ο αθλητης που τελειωνει εναν αγωνα και στο τελος ζει με δανεικα και θελει ενα εξαμηνο μετα για να σταθει στα ποδια του..Το βλεπω σε μενα και σε αλλα παιδια χρονια εχουμε θησαυρισει καταστηματαρχες συμληρωματων,πατερεδες/εισαγωγης και στο τελος ουτε μια μπογια την κανουν ολοι αλλα αν βγεις καλος τρεχουν μετα να πουν πως βοηθησαν..


\

Εδω θα ήθελα μια πιο δυνατή συμμετοχή από τους χορηγούς, να δίνουν έστω στους νικητές κατηγοριών μια χορηγία για έναν χρόνο,έτσι ώστε ο αθλητής να βρίσκει  κουραγιο και κάποια οικονομική απαλλαγή να  συνεχίσει και όχι να κανεις διακοπές στην προετοιμασία του και να παίζει ανα 2-3 χρόνια εναν αγωνα γιατί δεν μπορεί να επωμιστεί το βαρος των αυξημένων αναγκών.
10 Χορηγοί σε εναν αγώνα, αν πιάσουν τους 10 νικητές και δώσουν 20 κουτιά τον χρόνο,δεν ειναι  για εκείνους κόστος υπερβολικό.
Αν δεν "δωσεις" , δεν μπορείς να "πάρεις" πίσω.





> Προσωπικά η διαχείριση του θέματος εισόδου στη wabba δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου, γιατί απλούστατα είναι ελεγχόμενη. Και κακά τα ψέματα ότι και να λέμε ο περισσότερος κόσμος θέλει να παρακολουθεί αυτόν τον αγώνα και οι αθλητές να ανέβουν στη σκηνή της γιατί πολύ απλά έχει την μεγαλύτερη προβολή και αναγνώριση τόσο στην Αθήνα όσο και πανελλήνια. Δυστυχώς σε μια διοργάνωση που παραβρέθηκα πρώτα ως προπονητής, έπειτα ως άτομο που καλοπροαίρετα συνέβαλα στη προβολή του αγώνα πληρώνοντας τις βενζίνες μου... και έπειτα ως μέλος και admin της ομάδας bodybuilding.gr, να πληρώνω είσοδο μαζί με την σύντροφο μου που επίσης ήταν μέλος της ομάδας και είχε αναλάβει χρέη φωτογράφου... Εκεί οι διοργανωτές που ήταν??? Περιττό να πω πως θα είχαν πολλά χρόνια να δουν τόσο κόσμο-θεατές...
> Θα ρωτήσει κάποιος σωστό είναι αυτό το σκεπτικό? Και εγώ απαντάω με την ερώτηση, οι προσδοκίες των αθλητών και θεατών είναι αυτές που θα έπρεπε να είναι? Συμπεριφέρονται αναλογικά όλοι ως φίλοι του αθλήματος και αθλητές?
> Δυστυχώς στο φόρουμ βγαίνει πολλές φορές λανθασμένη εικόνα από τα γραφόμενα καθώς οι απόψεις είναι σε ότι έχει δει ο καθένας μονόπλευρα και όχι σφαιρικά. Δηλαδή μιλάνε μερικοί για έναν αθλητή χωρίς να έχουν δει τους υπόλοιπους... μιλάνε για μια διοργάνωση χωρίς να έχουν επισκεφτεί τις υπόλοιπες... και έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να μην γνωρίζει τόσο ο κόσμος και ιδιαίτερα σαυτους που αρέσει το άθλημα όσο και οι αθλητές να αναγνωρίσουν ποιες διοργανώσεις είναι τιμητικές για το άθλημα και ποιες του ρίχνουν το επίπεδο.


Με αφορμή το πρώτο κομμάτι Νάσσερ που αναφέρεις, μπορώ να πω υπευθυνα ως  ότι σε όλες τις διοργανώσεις,σε όλες τις ομοσπονδίες που έχουμε παρευρεθεί είτε ως χορηγοί επικοινωνίας , είτε ως ομάδα καλυψης των αγώνων, επειδή έχει υπάρξει συνεννόηση και δεν πηγαίνουμε απλά με ενα πανό,μια φωτογραφική και μια καμερα την τελευταία στιγμή , πάντα εξυπηρετούμαστε όλο το συνεργείο κάλυψης και σε θέματα εισόδου,ακόμα και στο σημείο που θα στηθούμε , έχουμε το "προνόμιο" να επιλεγουμε και να υπάρχει μια πρόβλεψη .
Αυτό είναι μια ηθική επιβράβευση προς την προσπάθεια ενημερωσης του κοινού και πρωωθησης των διοργανώσεων που κάνουμε ως σελίδα τόσα χρόνια, υπεύθυνα,αμερόληπτα και  όχι επιλεκτικά αλλά συνολικά και ισόποσα, κατι που οι περισσότεροι - αν όχι όλοι- αναγνωρίζουν.
Σε καποια περιπτωση ατομικά,αν σε εναν αγώνα στην είσοδο ήταν καποιος που δεν αναγνωρισε καποιον από την σελίδα το καταλαβαίνω,αλλά σε αυτά που έχουμε κανονίσει,ποτέ δεν έχει υπάρξει πρόβλημα ,ακόμα και τηλεφωνικά εχουμε κανονίσει ποιοι θα μας καλύψουν εναν αγώνα, γιατί δεν μπορουμε να βρισκόμαστε παντού.
Και εμένα εχει τύχει να μην με αναγνωρίζουν όλοι όταν παω σε μια διοργάνωση γιατί δεν είμαι  πρόσωπο που  συμμετέχω σε αγώνες κτλ
Και εδώ εχω να μνημονεύσω τον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου που προς τιμήν του έχει πληρώσει εσκεμμένα εισητήριο στην αγώνα,με την θέλησή του εννοώ, ενώ θα μπορούσε να κανει χρήση των πολλών ιδιοτήτων του στον χώρο,απλα το είδε από την πλευρά του διοργανωτή, ότι θα πρέπει να δώσει τον όβολο του για να προσφέρει
Από εκεί και πέρα, όπως προανέφερα, ο καθένας βαζει τους στόχους του, θέτει τα κριτήρια είτε ως θεατής ,είτε ως αθλητής και συμμετέχει ή δίνει τον όβολό του ανάλογα, επιλογές υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές πλεον, μετράω 8 διοργανώσεις αυτη την περίοδο (άλλο σημείο των καιρών και αυτό), πάντα θα υπάρχουν λάθη ή παράπονα, όλοι έχουμε τα δίκια μας, αρκεί να το βλεπουμε πιο σφαιρικά και αποστασιοποιημένα από προσωπικά παραδείγματα.

Γενικά όλα αυτά ειναι θέματα που παντα συμβαίνουν και πάντα θα θίγονται, απλά είμαστε "απλωμένοι" σε πολλά σημεία και  είναι δύσκολο να υπάρχει καθολική συννενόηση. :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Κώστα δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς με το πρώτο σκέλος που αναφέρεις αλλά θα σου υπενθυμίσω πως και ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος την επόμενη χρονιά πλήρωσε διπλό εισιτήριο και μάλιστα 5 λεπτά μετά που πλήρωσε το δεύτερο έκανε απονομές σε κατηγορίες αθλητών. Αυτό συνολικά δείχνει ανευθυνότητα. Εκεί θέλω να καταλήξω... Και σε πληροφορώ πως τα άτομα στην είσοδο γνώριζαν πολύ καλά ποιος είμαι... Και άντε και δεν γνώριζαν κάποιος δεν θα έπρεπε να ενημερώσει? 
Και εγω σου λέω τιμή μου να πληρώσω σου εισιτήριο, δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου, αλλά μαζί με το θέμα εισιτήριο ακολουθούν και άλλα παρατράγουδα και αυτό θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν να διορθώσουν οι διοργανωτές. Άλλωστε αν λέμε πως αγαπάμε το άθλημα και το βλέπουμε ΟΛΟΙ σαν άθλημα, η απάντηση στο τοπικ είναι απλή: Υψηλή θεαματικότητα για τους θεατές, ανταγωνιστικό και υψηλό επίπεδο για τους αθλητές.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κώστα δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς με το πρώτο σκέλος που αναφέρεις αλλά θα σου υπενθυμίσω πως και ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος την επόμενη χρονιά πλήρωσε διπλό εισιτήριο και μάλιστα 5 λεπτά μετά που πλήρωσε το δεύτερο έκανε απονομές σε κατηγορίες αθλητών. Αυτό συνολικά δείχνει ανευθυνότητα. Εκεί θέλω να καταλήξω... Και σε πληροφορώ πως τα άτομα στην είσοδο γνώριζαν πολύ καλά ποιος είμαι... Και άντε και δεν γνώριζαν κάποιος δεν θα έπρεπε να ενημερώσει? 
> Και εγω σου λέω τιμή μου να πληρώσω σου εισιτήριο, δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου, αλλά μαζί με το θέμα εισιτήριο ακολουθούν και άλλα παρατράγουδα και αυτό θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν να διορθώσουν οι διοργανωτές. Άλλωστε αν λέμε πως αγαπάμε το άθλημα και το βλέπουμε ΟΛΟΙ σαν άθλημα, η απάντηση στο τοπικ είναι απλή: Υψηλή θεαματικότητα για τους θεατές, ανταγωνιστικό και υψηλό επίπεδο για τους αθλητές.


Καταλαβαίνω πιθανον σε ποιον αγώνα αναφερεσαι Νασσερ, αν και δεν ξερω κατά πόσο τετοιες λεπτομέρειες μπερδεύουν περισσότερο ή αποσαφηνίζουν καταστάσεις γιατί οι αναγνωστες δεν ξερουν καν για ποιον αγώνα μιλαμε ή υπο ποιες συνθήκες συνέβη.
Το αλλο παράδειγμα με τον Σπύρο είχε γινει  από αμέλεια των διοργανωτων επειδη δίναν ένα βραχιόλι σε αυτους που μπαίναν μέσα,ο Σπύρος είδε ενα παιδί στην είσοδο και δεν ήθελε να του πει ποιος είναι,επίσης προς τιμήν του, πληρωσε κανονικά, βγήκε να παρει μετά την φωτογραφική του ,είχε χασει το βραχιόλι και ο αλλος δεν τον θυμόταν και ξαναπλήρωσε. :01. Mr. Green: 
Οι διοργανωτές δεν είχαν φροντίσει να δωσουν καποια ονόματα ή να βαλουν καποιον στην είσοδο που να ξέρει πρόσωπα και πράγματα και τελικα πλήρωσε 2 φορές και όχι μόνο αυτό,  έκανε μετά και απονομή,ως επισημος προσκεκλημένος.
Αυτα είναι στιγμές αμηχανίας και ελλείψεις πάνω στην ένταση της διοργάνωσης , δεν εγινε κατι επίτηδες, αυτό εννοω. 
Δεν εμπλέκομαι στο γεγονός, σε αυτους που τους συνέβη, το διορθωσαν στην πορεία έμαθα ,καλο είναι όμως να μην γίνονται αυτα.
Καλό επίσης είναι τις "ατυχες στιγμές" να τις προσπερνάμε και όχι να τις σκαλίζουμε.
Στα λόγια μου έρχομαστε λοιπόν ,αφού συνέβη στον Σπύρο,μπορεί να συμβεί στον οποιοδήποτε. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## barbell

Ακριβως Πολυνικε!Δε λεω ολοι αλλα καποιοι απο τους χορηγους θησαυριζουν ακομα και αυτες τις εποχες..Πολλη καλη η κινηση π.χ της muscletech με τους Σιδηροπουλο,Αττιλακο,Τριουλιδη και στην τελικη η ιδια η εταιρια βγηκε κερδισμενη.Καιρος να ακολουθησουν και αλλοι

----------

